# Kiwi Farms Tenth Annual Secret Santa



## The Last Stand (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello, everybody! Hope everybody is having a wonderful 2021! If you don’t know me, I’m your friendly neighborhood old Hollywood loving Oreo, @The Last Stand! Having been a participant in the last two Secret Santas, this year, I proudly bestow myself as host for Kiwi Farms’ TENTH annual Secret Santa extravaganza!







Rules for this Secret Santa are the same as before but with minor changes. Thread subject to change over time.

1. The gift must be something you made yourself.

It must be something you created, and something transferable via PM

Acceptable

Art you made
A photo
A story you wrote
A game you made
Music you wrote yourself
Any media you yourself have created.
Unacceptable

Electronic Gift Cards
Purchased Digital Content
Any media you did not make yourself.
Anything purchased with cash.

Simply put, this is something from the heart and must be something that you did not pay for. This also includes anything purchasable that you received for free, so if you have an extra game key, that is still unacceptable. This must be something you made yourself.

2. The gift must be appropriate

Photoshop’s of shock images, such as goatse and 9/11 are never acceptable. Try to keep your creativity SFW.

3. Please turn it in on time.

Sign-ups will last until December 7th. You will receive your assignment within the next few days. From there you have until December 24th to turn in your gift. If you cannot create your gift in time, you have until December 18th to drop out without punishment.


4. Sign up requirements.

In order to participate you must:
Be in good standing (As in, not a shit head)
Have not been banned from Previous Secret Santas.

Any Helpers and X-MAS Spirit Bots 9000 would be greatly appreciated this run as always! Please DM me for any volunteers or concerns!



slimes said:


> Xmas Bot: I can do one extra!
> 
> if you don’t know what Xmas bot is: it’s being willing to do more than one secret santa in case people drop out



Thanks @slimes for the Xmas Spirit Bots 9000 explanation.

To sign up, just post in this thread with the following:

Name (Your account name of course)
Likes
Dislikes
Fun Fact About You
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?
Here's my entry:

@The Last Stand
Likes: Old Hollywood actresses (i.e. Joan Crawford, Norma Shearer, Bette Davis), V8 Energy, GTA memes, lemonade
Dislikes: Faye Dunaway, forced politics, racism
Fun Fact: I have a bar of beer soap as a novelty item.
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? I'm running this shindig, so probably not.

Secret Santa sign-ups are closed. Your Secret Santa will be given within a few days via PMs.


----------



## NigKid (Nov 10, 2021)

@NigKid
Likes: Obscure british panel shows, eating new food and hating it afterwards, my fellow kiwis  
Dislikes: modern comedy, politics in my comedy,
Fun Fact: i fucking hate ants.
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? pajeet level unqualified.


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 10, 2021)

Name: @Coelacanth 
Likes: Coelacanths, Mosquito Man from Frankenstein's Army, the Earthbound/Mother games, Metal Sonic, Dwarf Fortress, Silent Hill, Gigan, gemstones, ev3ry buddy's  favourite [[Number 1 Rated Salesman1997]] Spamton G. Spamton.
Dislikes: SJWs, Friday Night Funkin', troons, politics in my entertainment, stan culture.
Fun Fact About You: Ironically I suffer from submechanophobia and will refuse to enter the sea.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Not this year, sorry!


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Nov 10, 2021)

@Chicken Picnic 
Likes: Music (heavy metal, especially metalcore, rock and anything with a good riff), the entire Phoenix Wright series, art (illustrative, none of that ""modern"" fine art), japanese comedy shows, world culture (legit love meeting people from different places and letting them tell me about how shit their country is)
Dislikes: Identity politics in media, pimple popping videos, most american comedians (sorry, not sorry), tiktok
Fun Fact: I can play the flute, but havent done so for around 15 years
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? sure


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Nov 10, 2021)

(((oban lazcano kamz)))
likes: fun, art, OC exclusive images, your mom, smoking cigs, @Revo 

dislikes: transphobes, the gays, obama dick riders, your mother

@The Last Stand is a good black boy that should be respected 

 free all bee niggas, honey for thee


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 10, 2021)

Point of Clarification:
Dick (or pussy, LOL-you WISH) Pics?
My interpretation:
Dick Pics are ORIGINAL
it's artistic
and
Art is ALWAYS appropriate


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 10, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Point of Clarification:
> Dick (or pussy, LOL-you WISH) Pics?
> My interpretation:
> Dick Pics are ORIGINAL
> ...


Good question. No dick pics as gifts. SFW.


----------



## Gone Ham (Nov 10, 2021)

Gone Ham
Likes: Jack Nicholson.  Make it something about Jack Nicholson or something idk
Dislikes: How loose your moms pussy is, Trannys
Fun fact: I hate my life
No I won’t do a second one


----------



## What the shit (Nov 10, 2021)

Name What the shit
Likes: Anything honestly, as long as it's funny and entertaining.
Dislikes: Heavy Metal, faggots, troons
Fun Fact About You: I like chocolate milk
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? I don't fucking know @The Last Stand what does that mean?


----------



## Madre Muerte (Nov 10, 2021)

Name: Madre Muerte
Likes: Black metal, horses, God
Dislikes: Jews, non-whites, video games.


----------



## Doppelmonger (Nov 10, 2021)

Sounds fun. I am in!

@Doppelmonger
*Likes*: Old 35mm film cameras, Visual Novels, Baseball, Obsolete Technology, Pepsi and Vintage models in old photos.
*Dislikes*: Soccer, Reggaeton, Colour Red.
*Fun Fact*: I backed the Ouya on day one and never got my unit.
*Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot?:* I have no idea how that works, so no. Maybe next year. @The Last Stand, now that I know what this is, I think I can do one more.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 10, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Good question. No dick pics as gifts. SFW.


BOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Nov 10, 2021)

Name:  Mealy Mouth Spittle
Likes:  Animals (not in a furry or white girl way), music (except Rap), cheesy k-dramas, Christmas, arts & crafts, baking, pina coladas, getting caught in the rain
Dislikes:  troons, furries, Rap music, people who list/announce their pronouns, landwhales, pedos
Fun Fact About You: My guilty pleasure is conspiracy theories.  I actually believe some of them.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?  Since this is my first year participating, I'm going to say no.


----------



## slimes (Nov 10, 2021)

Name: Slimes

Likes: old pixel art jrpgs (think like Star Ocean 2 or Lunar), cats, cyberpunk aesthetic ala the old tabletop, mecha, pastel and hot pink

Dislikes: people with poor makeup skills who refuse critique, shitty fashion trends, most FPS games, romcoms

Fun Fact: I have a soft spot for early 2000s jrock/jpop.

Xmas Bot: I can do one extra!

if you don’t know what Xmas bot is: it’s being willing to do more than one secret santa in case  people drop out


----------



## Celestine (Nov 10, 2021)

Name: @Celestine
Likes: cats, reality tv, diners/coffee shops, cute things, classic horror movies, camp
Dislikes: troons, mushrooms
Fun fact: I've never watched any of the Lord of the Rings movies
XMAS BOT 9000: Maybe? Depending on what that entails I only have enough creativity for one person but   to all are artists.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 10, 2021)

slimes said:


> if you don’t know what Xmas bot is: it’s being willing to do more than one secret santa in case people drop out


Oh~ Well @The Last Stand I don't mind


----------



## Catmannjew (Nov 10, 2021)

Name: catmannjew
Likes: most art. Painting, music (no metal), and movies. Especially a bad movie with amazing shots. basic bitch indie aesthetics. Cats, kiwi, records, and old puzzle games
Dislikes: metal 
Fun Fact About You: I really have a soft spot for magic (not the card came) 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @naaaaiiiiillllll!!!

Likes: Art with intense/moody atmosphere/feels (Dali surreal shit, if connecting to a feeling/landscape is baus), hard scifi, based history, uncomfortable truths/facts (NOT IFLS shit), conspiracy theories that are reasonable (lol — love you Ted), mythology/theology/occultism (answers from the great beyond!), YouTube Poops, old YTMNDs, dad rock, butt rock, Elton John, Billy Joel, and old Stephen Fry.

Dislikes: identity politics, worship of victimization, authoritarianism, elitism, celery, picky eaters (fuck them), and people who litter.

Fun Fact About You: IRL cyborg (Type 1 Diabetic with insulin pump — yes I’m ready for the ignorant jokes, lol)

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Idunno man, I’m just here to drink and smoke, lol (so no I guess).  Is it like ShitPostBot 9000?


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Nov 11, 2021)

Name - Dumb Bitch Smoothie
Likes - Vintage weeb shit namely Leiji Matsumoto works, vidya gaming, cooking, things that make most of us degenerates laugh, fiction, sci-fi, Star Wars (not that Disney shit, the old school EU stuff), useless information that I can use to get people to stop talking to me if I start talking about that subject.
Dislikes - Anything championed by liberal white women, NFTs, people who cheat in PVP...I dunno. Not a lot makes me mad.
Fun Fact About You - oh fuck nothing's fun about me. Anyway, I had 400+ hrs of community service in my senior year of high school.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? - I mean I'm no Mariah Carey if that's what you're asking.
Edit: I now know what XMAS spirit bot is, I can definitely do multiple.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name *- Cowboy Cat
*Likes - *Cats and westerns evidently, furry shit, psychedelic aesthetics, Berserk, Fallout, horror movies
*Dislikes - *Animal cruelty, dairy products bc I'm lactose intolerant, Disney, crypto bro types, I don't fuckin know
*Fun Fact About You - *The first game system I ever played as a kid was an Atari 2600
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* I can maybe do one additional thing if needed but not more than that!


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Jaded Optimist 
Likes: cute animals, old firearms, cooking, spooky stuff, autumn, deep sea creatures
Dislikes: animal abuse, hot weather, fresh tomatoes
Fun Fact About You: My husband and I have written for firearms magazines. 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No, sowwy.


----------



## Valstrax (Nov 11, 2021)

Sounds like fun, I'm in!

Name: Kiryu DIO
Likes: JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (duh bitch), Team Fortress 2, Touhou, anything relating to vaporwave or what not, horror shit, Watamote, microwave pizza pockets, ramen, bara men
Dislikes: Disney, cat death, cock mutilation, IRL shit, @ryu289, Boku No Hero Academia  
Fun Fact About You: I once ripped off a toenail after jumping on a boogey board at my grandparents' house. 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: The fuck is that?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 11, 2021)

Thread has been stickied! Will update and process OP as needed for this event!


----------



## Neo-Holstien (Nov 11, 2021)

*NAME:*Neo-Holstein
*LIKES:* 1960s musicals, european history, late 1990s-early 2000s anime and CRPGs
*DISLIKES:* Globo-Homo, single-moms, star wars/star trek, comic books, video-games cutscene. 
*FUN FACT:* I am a sucker for east asian Lagers
*X-MAS BOT 9000:* I am interested, but would need more detail on the job


----------



## Leonard Persin (Nov 11, 2021)

Leonard Persin

-Likes: Red Ryder Carbine-Action Two-Hundred-Shot Range-Model Air Rifle
-Dislikes: Footballs, TinkerToys, and Aunt Clara
-Fun Fact: My Old man won a "major award"
-Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? Fudge No


----------



## thismanlies (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @thismanlies 
Likes: Guns, fried chicken, beer, and Freedom.
Dislikes: Shit cunts.
Fun Fact: 3D printing is how I found out how badly people scam the educational system.
X-Mas Sprit 9000 Bot?: No.


----------



## decaydent (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name:* @decaydent 

*Likes*: drawing, cooking, baking, knitting, running (all my hobbies are basic bitch, shit), winter and christmas in general but also all other seasons, interesting local legends and tales, monster horror movies

*Dislikes*: the nightmares I get from those horror movies, hypocrites - oh and anime

*Fun fact*: I am utterly incapable of snapping my fingers and gave up trying to learn

*Able to be X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 900*: nope, sry


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @North America
Likes: Airplanes, Cats, Heavy Metal and Synthwave, Art, Writing
Dislikes: Most anime-related stuff
Fun Fact About You: I can hyper extend a bunch of joints.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No, sorry.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Nov 11, 2021)

Damn makes me wish I could art. Have fun everyone!


----------



## obliviousbeard (Nov 11, 2021)

Name - Obliviousbeard
Likes - Clever applications of mathematics, different sorts of cute small animals, gallows humour,  chiptune, somewhat dark female voices, psychedelic visuals, fugg this space is running out
Dislikes - Tired memes, forced memes, "over"hyped stuff like GoT (I guess I'm just a contrarian, granted I also think George R.R. Martin is a faggot due to his opinions and spergery), oversexualization in general, furfaggotry
Fun Fact About You - I'm ambidexterous, like I can write on blackboard with one hand and then continue across the board with another hand.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? I guess I could do one or two extra too.


----------



## Deadwaste (Nov 11, 2021)

Name @Deadwaste 
Likes: big tiddie tomboy gf
Dislikes: that motherfucker who didnt give me a gift last year fuck you cunt
Fun Fact About You: invented racism 2
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? heckin no


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Nov 11, 2021)

Ehhh, I did it last year, guess I'm committed for life (or until KWF gets pulled down in a year)

Name: @Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX 
Likes: White Nationalism, shitposting, Guitar (not metal)
Dislikes: Jews, Kikes, God's chosen people, libertarians
Fun Fact: I am a proud supporter of the #FreeVetti movement.
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? No, I'm unreliable to do anything besides start arguments with people.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name:* @Tour of Italy
*Likes:* America, Guns, Italy, Olive Garden, Pixel Art, Guns, Architecture, Dark Souls, Mashups, Chiptunes, Dumb Video Game Cover Music, Morrowind, Guns, Olive Garden, Sci-Fi Industrial Aesthetic, Dungeons and Dragons (3e Greyhawk Style, CRPGS, classic Forgotten Realms, not whatever fruity bullshit we have now), Low Magic Fantasy, Portal. 
*Dislikes:* All other crappy countries, ADA Binger
*Fun Fact:* I speak fluent Spanish
*X-Mas Bot 9000:* Yes actually, but not _too _many extra because I've got church in the morning.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name:* @Weeb Slinger
*Likes: *The Gilmore Girls; The buttock-toning, metronomic grooves of the German krautrock group - Can. 
*Dislikes:* Tori Amos; Figs.
*Fun Fact About You: *Me and my friends built Yoko Ono from salvaged IMAC G3s, and then sent her back in time as part of our Science Fair project. We were just kids and didn't really dwell on what the consequences of our actions might be. It's a shame. Some of those Beatles albums after _Let It Be_ were fucking great.
My mounting sympathy for the Amish way of life means that I will be unable to assume the role of X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000.


----------



## Ch@nnel-Sh!ft (Nov 11, 2021)

@Ch@nnel-Sh!ft

Likes:
Art, Vintage Music (30's Onward), Fallout, Cats, 3D Modeling, (On-And-Off) Scene (New Adds: Chris Chan, Sonichu)

Dislikes:
SJW's, Woke/PC Culture, Authoritarianism, Grossness

Fun Fact About You:
Kind of a PL, but I'm an Aspie (yes, I'm open about this despite the chance for ridicule) As a result, I become extremely interested in Thing A one week, and maybe the next, I lose all
interest and start becoming extremely interested in thing B.

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?
Despite this being my first year, sure. I suffer from burnout easily though, so I'm limiting myself to two extra entries.


----------



## Dilf Department (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @AutisticLoli
Likes: art, animals, lolita fashion, dilfs
Dislikes: pedos, jews, trannies, libs
Fun Fact About You: i think null is cute
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: no.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Hongourable Madisha
Likes: Ugly-cute things, like walruses or isopods. Old leftism and actual communism, TERFs. cool autistic shit like mathematics and trains. Campy old '90s video games like the C&C series before EA ruined it. Foraging (added since I forgot and then saw @Pecker Head. mention it!)
Dislikes: Liberal SJWs (especially the ones that call themselves communists and make us look bad), nonces, uncool autistic shit like anime and furries
Fun Fact About You: Can sing tenor despite being a true and honest wahmen.
Able to be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000:


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Nov 11, 2021)

Name (Your account name of course)
Likes
Dislikes
Fun Fact About You
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?


----------



## Pecker Head. (Nov 11, 2021)

Name-Pecker Head.
Likes-vidya, kitties, doing nails, Winona Ryder, 50’s Hollywood, pin ups, odd collectibles, Mary Jane, foraging.
Dislikes-chicken alfredo, small dogs, microfiber, dry skin, woodticks.
Fun Fact About You-I have over 100 Marilyn Monroe collectibles.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? I suppose. Maybe for 1 extra person.


----------



## Muu (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Muu
Likes:  Chicken, Virtual reality, Persona 3 and 4, 90's Music and TV
Dislike: Rude people, idpol, cucks, being a wagie
FunFact: I have a sports award
*X-Mas bot: I'll try *


----------



## 7/11 Indian (Nov 11, 2021)

Sharzod_The_Boov

Likes: Perry Caravello 
Dislikes: Troons
Fun fact: I invented a type of guitar called a “Charanguitar” and I’m the #1 Charanguigarist in the known universe
Im maybe too dumb/boomer to be a bot, but I am epically online!


----------



## kittyfucker (Nov 11, 2021)

NAME: @kittyfucker
Likes: kitties (aww), ACNH, guitar, plushies, early 2000's/Y2K/80's aesthetics, terfposting, crafty/artsy stuff, ...general white girl shit 
Dislikes: trannies, zoomers and coomers
Fun Fact: My house has fucking hornets in it help
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot 9K: Sure, I can do 1-2 extra


----------



## Book Thief (Nov 11, 2021)

I suppose this will give me an excuse to dig out my tablet again.

@Book Thief
Likes: Touhou (incase you couldn't tell), Retro video games (particularly of the 8- and 16-bit era), Firearms, Dogs, Art, YouTube Poops, Medieval weaponry and armor, Nature documentaries. Lolcows of choice include DarksydePhil, LowTierGod, MovieBob, and Jim Sterling.
Dislikes: Identity politics, racism, pedophilia, authoritarianism, hypocrites, gore, animal abuse, and the Moriya Shrine
Fun fact: I know a little bit of Spanish and a little bit of Japanese.
Xmas bot: Considering it's my first time, no thanks.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: ol' @beanbag in a hurry
Likes: many adulty cartoons, as not in hentai, but like Archer, Frisky Dingo, Bojack Horseman, Venture Bros, Bob's Burgers, Metalocalypse, Lucy daughter of the devil, I am not an animal, Dr. Katz, Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Home Movies, Big Mouth, etc. Also a lot of tv shows that sort of follow the same line, I'll spare you those. The list will get too long.
Also, videogames and making cocktails. Consuming said cocktails while playing said videogames.
Dislikes: humourlessness. Dryballs in general.
Fun Fact About You: I am very lonely.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Sure, fuck it, why not. Don't know what it even is but sure, fuck it!


----------



## Leaf-eon (Nov 11, 2021)

@Leaf-eon
Likes: Pokémon, videogames(mostly Nintendo stuff and rpgs), cyprids/mythical creatures, mythology ,weird animals, weeb shit and cute anime men.
Dislikes: Furries, animal abusers, pedos, people that say everything is political, twitter and hypocrites.
Fun fact about you: I'm an insomniac.
Able to be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Maybe another time.


----------



## BadGoy1488 (Nov 11, 2021)

I pussed out last year so i'll try and participate in a community event this year

Name- @BadGoy1488
Likes-History in all shapes and forms, vidya, Tolkien, Warhammer Fantasy, Folk music (Mongolian is my favorite), Kiwi Farms
Dislikes- Zionism, Trannys, Sports, Modern Left-wing politics
Fun fact- I own something from every major power that participated in WWII, including an NSDAP SA armband I actually purchased from a museum
X-MAS BOT 9000- no thanks maybe next year

*Edit*- @The Last Stand, if the giver chooses, can I give them forbidden stuff as well as available? for example, if the person I get is also into, idk Warhammer or something, can I give them a game code as well as the drawing, painting, ect.?


----------



## Blackhole (Nov 11, 2021)

@Blackh0le
Likes: Warhammer 40k,Yu-gi-oh,Darkest Dungeon,Library of Ruina/Lobotomy Corp,Rimworld,guns,fashwave,Animal Crossing,heckin pupperinos,vocaloid,Payday 2.
Dislikes: Trannies,niggers,chinks,kikes,hornets,wasps.
Fun fact: Being a antisemite made me unironically attracted to jewish women,especially ones in elite,powerful positions. I want a tall kike woman with a giant,bulbous,extremely hooked nose to call me a bad goyim. Bonus points if they want to drink my blood.
Able to be a X-MAS spirit bot 9k: no thanks.


----------



## EyelessMC (Nov 11, 2021)

Sure, I'm down for this again

*Name *- @EyelessMC 
*Likes - *Mecha anime (lGundam, Getter Robo, etc.), good anime and manga (Satoshi Kon films, Jin Roh, Paranoia Agent), robot model kits, videogames, horror movies, old British TV (ala Rumpole of the Bailey), philosophy & theology
*Dislikes - *Evil, pod people, bad anime (you know the kind), really stupid theology, cauliflower, gay ops, rape jokes, severe sexual paraphilia, dick pics
*Fun Fact About You - * I am hardcore autistic about the superiority of the Evangelion manga to any other iteration of the story. Hideaki Anno is a fag.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* No.


----------



## SalmaoneSlaamper (Nov 11, 2021)

@SalmaoneSlaamper 
-Electronic, Rock or older music, Starsector, making food, funny shirts
-Large vans, skinny jeans, broken wall sockets, Ties
-I’m trying to learn Japanese because I need more recipes (chashu pork is my personal favorite)
-What? Spreading cheer? Sure.


----------



## Lift Me Up (Nov 11, 2021)

What is an X-Mas Spirit Bot?


----------



## Blackhole (Nov 11, 2021)

Monke said:


> What is an X-Mas Spirit Bot?


Someone who makes gifts for multiple people.


----------



## Sarah Connor (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @Swan
Likes: Classical music, video games, cooking, spooky shit, art by Francis Bacon, cult movies.
Dislikes: Troons, fatties, crypto bros, Ethan Ralph and his May Little Pony.
Fun Fact About You: I have a 16 step skincare routine.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @PsychoNerd054
Likes: Antique Art (Renaissance, Early 1900s), Antique Stuff in general, Drawing, Sanic, Cute Things, Gore, Cursed Stuff, Sega in general, Edward Gorey, M.C. Escher, Salvador Dali, Liminal Spaces, 90's Techno, Science
Dislikes: Rude people, Tomatoes, Pretentiousness, Mosquitos
Fun Fact about You: There was a time where I was fascinated with Optical Illusions. Probably my gateway into the aesthetics I like, TBH.
Able to be a X-Mas Spirit Bot? Sure thing, I can do this.


----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 11, 2021)

LET ME INNNNNN


Cake Farts
Likes: Earthbound/ MOTHER Series, medical body horror, cooking pastries/baked goods, sharks, skincare, LIFTING WEIGHTS, Buddhist texts, extremely spicy foods
Dislikes: trannies, Twitter, reddit, porn, hentai, california 
Fun fact about me: i wish to become the big stronk muscle gf
Xmas spirit bot: I feel the jingle jangles, hell yeah


----------



## Crepidodera fulvicornis (Nov 11, 2021)

Is PM - personal messages? As in - send via the site?
And XMas helper - is it for one-two people, or pool of ungifted will be divided between all x-bots?
(Am a baby to forum activities)


----------



## Blackhole (Nov 11, 2021)

Crepidodera fulvicornis said:


> Is PM - personal messages? As in - send via the site?
> And XMas helper - is it for one-two people, or pool of ungifted will be divided between all x-bots?


The site has a inbuilt pm feature,which is how you receive your gift and also give it.
Xmas helpers make gifts for multiple people.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Nov 11, 2021)

Name (Your account name of course): @Prophetic Spirit
Likes: Yakuza franchise, Avatar franchise, GTA franchise, Max Payne franchise, Computers.
Dislikes: Politics, Troons, Egotistical people.
Fun Fact About You: I can generally remember anything once and forever afterwards & insulting with a near-perfect modulation in my language.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes. First time so don't get any ideas.


----------



## Secret Messages (Nov 11, 2021)

@Secret Messages
Likes: basically any pop/rock/prog rock group from the 60’s-90’s. I think guns are pretty cool, and cryptocurrencies/NFTs are neat but I hate the current culture around them. Occasional dude weed partaker.

Dislikes: Pedophiles, people with massive egos, people that only talk about politics, people shitting on things they don’t understand, thought police.

Fun Fact: I love music but am totally inept at composing it, which is something I’d like to change.

X-MAS BOT 9000: If you really need an extra to prevent someone from going without a gift I volunteer, but only one. The type of gift I have in mind will be pretty tough to make more than 2 of in the allotted time.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 11, 2021)

Yay, I love our Secret Santa events!


Name: MerriedxReldnahc
Likes: Sci fi and fantasy art from the 70's and 80's, Heavy Metal (the music and the magazine!), old school horror like Hammer and Universal, animals, really any kind of art you'd want to make. I'm always delighted with what people have made me.
Dislikes: When you open a brand-new tub of protein powder and the scoop is buried halfway down the tub and you have to conduct an archeological dig to find it. 
Fun Fact About You: I volunteer at a wildlife clinic and have been bit by a screech owl.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I'm usually too busy for extra art stuff BUT I have been a gift distribution helper person for the last two years and would be happy to help out again.


----------



## Medulseur (Nov 11, 2021)

Edit: Disregard my entry. I just learned that I am going to be without internet for an extended period this month so I won't be able to participate.


----------



## Sundae (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name*: Sundae

*Likes*: Animals, Aliens/Mysteries/Cryptids/Paranormal stuff, Art, Anything and everything tropical, Jazz, Kaiju movies

*Dislikes*: Animal cruelty, Politics, Consoomer culture, Identity politics

*Interesting Fact About You*: I love those shows where people look for proof of the paranormal/supernatural

*Able to be an X-MAS Spirit Bot*: Yes


----------



## Don't @ Me (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name*: @Don't @ Me
*Likes*: Drinking water, roguelikes (BoI, Dicey Dungeons, RoR2, Darkest Dungeon), SoL anime (Barakamon, Lucky*Star, K-on), trashy isekais (Konosuba, In Another World With My Smartphone, Overlord), Gacha Games (Arknights, Bandori) Paper Mario (TTYD and Super), Touhou (But it's too hard), making funny faces, standing.
*Dislikes*: Horror, bugs, cruelty, fanservice, too many roguelikes/deck-building games, assumptions of character, sitting.
*Fun Fact About You*: When I was 2 months old, my house was destroyed by a tornado -- with me in it! I was completely unharmed.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: Yes, Chief Claus. Awaiting further orders.


----------



## Sangria (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name*: @Sangria
*Likes*: Most animals (especially obscure ones), rpgs, Newgrounds, Bai, rain, marketable plushies, 70%+ dark chocolate (especially with orange), computers, party games in the vein of jackbox, customization
*Dislikes*: Patriotism of any kind, animal cruelty and neglect, alcohol (yes i know, ironic), hot, humid weather, mice (rats are cool tho), fandoms, NFTs and cryptobros, urban areas, streaming services, forced (identity) politics, the corporatization of art and entertainment, restrictions on customizing/modding electronics and software, kiwifruit (I'm allergic)
*Fun fact*: I got top 10 in a local coding contest a couple of years ago. I haven't done much of it since, but I'm planning on getting back into it.
*Able to be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: No, don't have the time


----------



## Crepidodera fulvicornis (Nov 11, 2021)

Blackh0le said:


> Xmas helpers make gifts for multiple people.


that part I get - I mean additional people, whose gifter dropped out. If I volunteer, will I have to make gifts for one/two additional people, or more? Or is it work on "as many as you can take upon yourself" basis?


----------



## Blackhole (Nov 11, 2021)

Crepidodera fulvicornis said:


> that part I get - I mean additional people, whose gifter dropped out. If I volunteer, will I have to make gifts for one/two additional people, or more? Or is it work on "as many as you can take upon yourself" basis?


I guess it's "as many as you can take"? I don't know,i've never done it before.


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Nov 11, 2021)

Question:  When you turn it in, does that mean send it to the person you were assigned or to @The Last Stand ?


----------



## Kaktus Kompot (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Kaktus Kompot
Likes: Cool moody aesthetics, wandering around the city and taking amateur photos, oldschool metal, the vanilla flavour, seals, creating autistic fantasy worlds, pasta, smell of rain after a long drought, 80s and 90s anime, cycling, picking mushrooms, vomit-inducing rollercoasters. 
Dislikes: Deadlines, zoomer humour, flies, getting sand in my shoes, hot and humid weather, liquorice, pronouns in bio, getting distracted, papercuts. 
Fun Fact About You: Have a scar that kinda looks like the KF logo, never watched a Marvel movie, saw a UFO once. 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Not this time, maybe when I try once and get a hang of this.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name*: Lame Entropy
*Likes*: cyberpunk/vaporwave aesthetics. history, GUNT, RPG vidya,  scifi, rock/metal, weeb shit
*Dislikes*: furries, trannies, weeb shit, Israel
*Fun Fact*: I like schizo theories
*Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot?* Nah


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 11, 2021)

Mealy Mouth Spittle said:


> Question:  When you turn it in, does that mean send it to the person you were assigned or to @The Last Stand ?


I would assign you a person and you'd send the gift directly to me.


----------



## Ona Quest (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Querent21

Likes: the occult, science fiction, horror, goth, noir/hardboiled, vapor wave, cyber punk

Dislikes: creeps, posers, troons, men who think that they're owed the world just cuz they throw tantrums and bully people

Fun Fact About You: I once fell into a bonfire and got second degree burns on my inner thigh all the way up to the base of my vulva

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: probably not this time around


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Kaczynski
Likes: Military shit, uncle ted, nature, mountain lions, guns, 4chan
Dislikes: Technology, reddit tier shit
Fun Fact About You: I have extensive military level training from various paid courses (look up "one shepherd")
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Pepito The Biggest Cat in the Whole Wide World Esq.
Likes: Videogames, guns, big boobas, fried chicken, your momma
Dislikes: Parsley
Fun Fact About You: I only have one testicle!
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: no way, jose. I'm already pressing it with one gift.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Nov 11, 2021)

@Fromtheblackdepths
Likes: Obscure Topics, Books about places
Disklikes: Nothing really
Fun Fact: I know a someone who knows a guy.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: IDK what this means.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 11, 2021)

BadGoy1488 said:


> *Edit*- @The Last Stand, if the giver chooses, can I give them forbidden stuff as well as available? for example, if the person I get is also into, idk Warhammer or something, can I give them a game code as well as the drawing, painting, ect.?


For the sake of Secret Santa, no purchased items like game codes (unless you created it). What you do afterwards, I cannot control that.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Nov 11, 2021)

Hollywood Hitler

*Likes*: Music (folk, country, punk), comic books, horror movies, getting stupid tattoos, beer, cute Korean waifus, podcasts
*Dislikes*: politics and IDPOL in media, pop-country, candy/chocolate-dipped fruit, Oscar Meyer's cold-cuts, people who use TikTok
*Fun Fact About You*: talked myself out of 5 arrests.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Don't know what that is.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 11, 2021)

I am skipping this year.
I shall not be a bot, either. I am too busy; I cannot make up gifts that others have neglected.


----------



## Lime Rogue (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name:* @Lime Rogue
*Likes: *Femboys. Shin Megami Tensei/Persona, Puyo Puyo Tetris and Minecraft. I like Jorge Jimenez and Alphone Mucha's art. I draw weeb shit, sometimes make shitty minecraft skins and I'm also into IRL sculpting (I can't learn digital for shit). I like Hell's Kitchen. I also enjoy pictures of shiba inus greatly. ETA: I also like Ghost the band a lot.
*Dislikes:* Cringe (as in second hand embarassment), seafood, IDPOL, my job.
*Fun Fact About You:* I recently got my first salary.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Sure.


----------



## Foxxo (Nov 11, 2021)

Why do we do this, when we're all about not doxxing each other?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Nov 11, 2021)

Diana Moon Glampers

Likes: Oh, you don't have to get me anything! Just knowing you're thinking of me is plenty.
Dislikes: Poetry that doesn't scan, weeb shit, "fandom," Branch Covidians
Fun fact about me: I'm pregnant, and weepy all the time!
Spirit Bot 9000: Yes!


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Nov 11, 2021)

Foxxo said:


> Why do we do this, when we're all about not doxxing each other?


That's why you have to get something that can be sent in a PM, dumbass.

Not actually sorry for double posting, it'd be a pain for someone to have to manually separate my Secret Santa post from this reply.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 11, 2021)

Foxxo said:


> Why do we do this, when we're all about not doxxing each other?


You wouldn't know who your Secret Santa is until we showcase our gifts on Christmas Day. Besides, it's a fun activity for the community to get to know each other for the holidays.

I believe Null had it to where every image you upload on Kiwi Farms, the metadata is removed.

Just in case, here's a LINK to remove your metadata from your image.


----------



## Doinker Marmalade (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Doinker Marmalade
Likes: Classical music, WWII planes, SFW furry art, J-metal, cringy gothy stuff, composing music, traditional aesthetics.
Dislikes: Taxation, social media, furries, superhero shit, LGBT shit, degeneracy of any kind.
Fun Fact About You: I wear socks 24/7
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? DO IT FAGGOT.


----------



## Meiwaku (Nov 11, 2021)

@Meiwaku
Likes:

Japanese girls
Japanese history
autistic insight
psychology
antiquated literature and philosophy
long philosophical ramblings
video games (Runescape, vampire masquerade, dragon age, mount & blade, Fallout, Mass Effect, Path of Exile, Kenshi, girls frontline, elder scrolls, Nier, Witcher)
cringe (second hand embarrassment type),
bronze and iron age history
cursed images
horror/guro of an artistic level
horror manga
check my cow threads I post in for more hints

Dislikes:
Christmas and Christmas themed shit (ironic ik I just like giving and being nice to my fellow autists so I'm signing up to have funsies),
Troons,
animal abuse
IDPOL
Disney
Harry Potter
Furfags
ABDL
American football/ most sports
Marvel fandom
iphones/ apple products

FUN FACT:

Not autistic
has eaten a worm before

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? 
Sure it might not be the same caliber but yes, expect a cringe poem or a haiku or something


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: mario if smoke weed
Likes: Shitposts, JoJo, Minecraft, vidya music, vaporwave, MARIO!, programming, swear words, funny adult cartoons (X:RA, American Dad, KoTH)
Dislikes: Furries, troons, corporations, social media, the Undertale fandom, Pokemon, soyboys, puzzle pieces
Fun fact: I do not smoke weed actually *ඞ*
X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Sure why not


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: THOTHunterAlice

Likes: Castlevania (the games, not that netflix trainwreck), JJBA, Vampire Hunter D, writing, shitposts, weeb shit, Doom.

dislikes: IDPOL, Netflix, troons, social justice, most of modern/post-2014 YA, pedos.

Fun fact: I'm incredibly double-jointed in my arms.

X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: as much as I wish to give homemade things to my fellow kiwis, I'm afraid I can't due to schedule.


----------



## SomethingFishi (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: SomethingFishi
Likes: 90's rock, the outdoors, Reptiles/amphibians/dinosaurs, the color blue, beer 
Dislikes: Ethan Ralph, mostly, but self-righteous attention whores as a whole
Fun Fact About You: I'm self-taught in four instruments without being complete shit at any of them 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure, just not for too many.


----------



## Born to Be Wasted (Nov 11, 2021)

Sounds interesting lol

*Name*: Born to be Wasted
*Likes*: Early 2000s PC gaming, Computers and tech, techno, trance, and electronic music in general, music production, 3D modeling, game developing (Roblox)
*Dislikes*: Brazilians, Identity-politics, e-celeb cancer (With the exception of lulcows), memes.
*Fun Fact About You*: My family comes from many different places from around the world
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* I have no idea what that is.


----------



## TitchBitties (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: TitchBitties
Likes: Yu-Gi-Oh, MF DOOM, weed, Cum Town, TF2, YTPMVs, drawing, any and all fighting games, classic Adult Swim
Dislikes: Troons, Old people, country music, furries
Fun Fact About You: I once went to high school blasted on acid and somehow didn't get caught
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? As much as I'd like to do multiple I don't think I have time for more than one


----------



## McBoogerBall (Nov 11, 2021)

McBoogerBall
Likes: Art of Surgical procedures, Mathematical Philosophy, Shamo (manga), Stardew Valley, Gyaru, dark skinned  anime girls
Dislikes: Star Wars, Fat activists, Loli/Shota shit, I don’t hate a lot of stuff lol
Fun Fact About You: What is this? The first day of school? I autistically drew Corona Chan during the height of the pandemic and it made its rounds on the internet. Use that for what you will data miners 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Nope, sorry.


----------



## SaintChristopher69 (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name:* SaintChristopher69 
*Likes:* Classic film, 80s music, vidya gaming, sport, professional 'rasslin, comedians (Norm McDonald, Ralphie May)
*Dislikes:*  Furrys, people who talk with their mouths full, people with non-existant pronouns 
*Fun Fact About You:* I have a high-class university degree, now works a minimum wage job,
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Is that a challenge?


----------



## Pickle Dick (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @Pickle Dick
Likes: Berdly from Deltarune (my current smug gamer birb waifu), Vaporwave/synthwave, retro tech, History
Dislikes: Globohomo art style, political stuff where they don't belong, trap/hip hop hybrid (especially now after the Astroworld thing), forced memes 
Fun Fact About You: Some of my relatives were famous for a period of time
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Probably not


----------



## infamousbeing (Nov 11, 2021)

@infamousbeing 
Likes: Music, offensive jokes, terrible movies with the quality of a low budget porno.
Dislikes: Fuckwards, hygiene, any and all races.
Fun Fact: I had sex in a shopping cart.
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot?: Gimme Gimme.


----------



## John Furrman (Nov 11, 2021)

Name @John Furrman 
Likes: paintings/drawings, landscapes, animal portraits (border collies, borzoi, reindeer, lynxes are my favorite animals right now), monster design, space art, sci-fi art, fantasy art, 18th and 19th century painting masterworks
Dislikes: house cats (sincerely sorry, cat lovers), anime, abstract art, memes, troons
Fun Fact About You: I've dedicated the last 3 years to practicing and studying art so I can make less awful furshit art.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? no, apologies


----------



## Severian (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Severian
Likes: Film analysis, video art, archives of obscure and shitty punk rock, j-horror, cats and coffee.
Dislikes: Anime, troons and discord.
Fun Fact about me: I have dropped out of both film and art school
Able to be Jolly Jannie 9000: Maybe. I am super busy.


----------



## Breakfast_Guru88 (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Breakfast_Guru88 (@Breakfast_Guru88
Likes: "Based Stuff", Weight Lifting (Arnold Schwarzenegger), cats, cooking, metal music, the bible, Sci-Fi/Fantasy 
Dislikes: "Cringe Stuff", The British, sweets
Fun Fact: I go to auctions to buy and collect antiques, guitars, silver and WWII Memorabilia.
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? Will try

I enjoyed this last year and am glad it is happening again.


----------



## Calefactorite (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @Calefactorite
Likes: Long walks on the beach and traps.
Dislikes: Getting caught on the beach with a trap.
Fun Fact About You: I was in the newspaper once because some rando shot at me from a car.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? I said no but I meant yes (like a woman)


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Rand /pol/
Likes: Among Us
Dislikes: WingsofRedemption
Fun fact: Can't think of any.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: No.


----------



## boongus (Nov 11, 2021)

boongus 
80's music, ms paint, school shootings, castlevania, sonichu, katamari damacy
trannies , twitter, women, commies
I own a hacked PS2
probably not


----------



## Yizu (Nov 11, 2021)

Name ー Yizu
Likes ー Theravada, Lao History, Cats, Classical Art, Vintage Anime & Manga
Dislikes ー Islam/Rohingya, Animal Abuse, Cellphones, People who don't understand that the curtains are just blue
Fun Fact About You ー I can't think of anything, I'm very boring
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? ー Sure, but I'm not sure how high quality my gifts would be after awhile


----------



## the khat quaffer (Nov 11, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Good question. No dick pics as gifts. SFW.


Damn, there go my plans for this year's gift.



Spoiler: Not SFW apparently; non-essential viewing discouraged.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 11, 2021)

the khat quaffer said:


> Damn, there go my plans for this year's gift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My planned gift this year was pussy.



Spoiler: SFW


----------



## njoyrself (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @njoyrself
Likes: whale sharks and other cute sea animals, skating, history, sci-fi novels/ classic literature, well composed and structured playlists, schizogram
dislikes: NFT’s, metal heads, militarism, the antichrist, modern politics
Fun Fact: I fucking love every Teen Suicide project; Starry Cat, Julia Brown, Ricky Eat Acid, etc. 
X-mas bot? Unfortunately not


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Nov 11, 2021)

Name (Your account name of course): Jet Fuel Johnny
Likes: tabletop RPG's, countryside, hoarding supplies like Jewish dwarf hoards gold, 80's rock, sock monkeys, peach rings
Dislikes: Liberals, faggots, communists. Wait, that was all redundant.
Fun Fact About You: I still run a campaign setting for D&D that I started in 1983.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? I can do one or two if necessary.


----------



## Samoyed (Nov 11, 2021)

if u haven't participate in secret santa, it is rly fun. this will be my third one and i'm rly excited.

@Samoyed
Likes: chikn strips, chick fil a, cookies, bumblebees, snow, the color purple, and very funky music. 
Dislikes: nandos, oat meal, unseasoned chickn, yellow jackets, ppl who care about stickers.
Fun Fact About You: i eat chick fil a. every day. with the chikn strips. that is fun.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: im no charity. pay me first hohos.


----------



## JackDonaghysSecretLover (Nov 11, 2021)

@JackDonaghysSecretLover 
Likes: pop culture, horror shit, the 80s/90s
Dislikes; not much really 
Fun Fact: I never sleep and it's killing me 
Santa Bot: yeah fucking sure why not Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Vulcanusii (Nov 11, 2021)

@Vulcanusii
*Likes: * Femboys, mythical creatures, birds, simulation games (Rimworld, Dyson Sphere Program, etc), pepsi.
*Dislikes:* Animal cruelty, crypto bros (mainly with NFTs), potatoes, romcoms
*Fun Fact: *I have watched Day After Tomorrow over 15 times since it came out in 2004. I don't know why it's not even that good.
*Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot?* Hell yeah.


----------



## Ophelia Jones (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @OpheliaJones 
Likes: Classical music (strings), History, Histroical films and Birds
Dislikes: Troons, Overly political things, Snobs, Rats, Chihuahuas, Gay makeup gurus 
Fun fact about me: I play the Violin somewhat professionally (I swear i'm not a complete loser.) 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yeah I could probably do 1 extra but can't promise more than that


----------



## No Face (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @No Face 
Likes: Anime (the good kind), technology, vidya, having a laff.  or surprise me with something you are interested in
dislikes: pedophiles, troons (anything at their expense is a like)
Fun fact: I like mechanical computers and ww2 guidance systems.
robot: no.


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Nov 11, 2021)

Name - @REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! _(that's 23 E's)_
Likes - Troon chimp outs, Star Trek, Politics, Magic the Gathering, Making fun of Detroit, Wilford Brimley
Dislikes - Cable news talking heads, Michigan football, Influencer drama, That Bastard Rhys McKinnon, Midget porn
Fun Fact About You - I once got banned from re-entering Canada for 10 years
X-Mas bot - No


----------



## totse (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name:* @totse
*Likes:* Drugs, furfaggotry, linux, fucking loudly, mid-2000s /b/tardation, people who are late, puns, comedy, flowers, snakes, and the fantasy works of David Eddings
*Dislikes:* Drugs, furfaggotry, ambivalence, loud fucks, deadlines and schedules, hypocrisy, the passage of time, and scalp flakes
*Fun Fact About You:* I eat ass
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Maybe one if I've already delivered


----------



## Simp for Jesus (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @Simp for Jesus 
Likes: Boardgames, videogames, reading, music (rock and metal), Bruce Campbell, cheesy horror movies.
Dislikes: Social media, politics, coconuts.
Fun Fact About You: I fist-bumped a Sesame Street muppet on set once.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? This is my first year, so probably not.


----------



## Mecha-Jerkop (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name: *@Mecha-Jerkop *
Likes: *Halo 2, NGE/EoE (kinda obvious with my profile picture), 80s rock bands, cooking, politics and original xbox modding
*Dislikes: *Anything that isn't what I like
*Fun Fact About You:* I am Jewish
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:  *I prefer Hanukkah


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Nov 11, 2021)

Here's some exceptionalism.

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue
LIKES: Fall season, Cats, and celestial bodies.
DISLIKES: Real gore, lazy art and gross things relating to bodily fluids.
Fun Fact About You: I find cryptids very interesting, and I spend  some of my free time reading about them.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Nay.
I wish I could be a helper again but work has me cucked full time.


----------



## Adolphin (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Adolphin
Likes: Adolf Hitler, White People, Video Games, Alcohol, Islam
Dislikes: Racemixers, Niggers, Jews, Fat People, Trannies
Fun Fact About You: I am actually very tolerant of others as long as they are not trannies.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Too lazy for that.


----------



## Bango Bongo in the Congo (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Bango Bongo in the Congo
Likes: Bad movies, vintage music, shmups, MMA, mass of fermenting dregs
Dislikes: vtubers, things touching my eyes, league of legends, late night talk show hosts
Fun Fact About You: I've beaten most Touhou Project games on lunatic at the cost of my sanity.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Whatever I end up giving won't be very good but I'm willing to do more if it's needed.


----------



## Julie Newmar (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: YoungHustle 
Likes: comic books, especially the walking dead, umbrella academy, (not the show on either, though) Batman et al
Dislikes: troons, hobby cyclists, Reddit 
Fun Fact About You: I got my rabies shots this year
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Sure, I got you


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @PeggieBigCock
Likes: Porn, drugs, nudes, asshole pictures, titty pictures, weed, gifs, videogames & comedy 
Dislikes: SJWs, niggers, kikes & pedophiles 
Fun Fact About You: I am an award winning writer 
Just send me your boy pussies


----------



## Gender of peace (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @GenderOfPeace
Likes: birds, puzzles, long walks, majestic oak trees, cartography
Dislikes: jannies, trannies, niggers, tiny hats
Fun Fact About You: I am fascinated by classical antiquity and spend a lot of time reading about Roman conquest in northern Europe 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: As a retard, no


----------



## Five Dollar Footlong (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @eel
Likes: cats, final fantasy, butts, puns, stars & the night sky, piano, obscure/weird history, horror
Dislikes: mango, dentists, religion
Fun Fact: once upon a time I had every class in WoW at lvl 110 (I regret everything)
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? Yeah


----------



## High Hedgie (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @High Hedgie
Likes: Animals, old movies, SciFi, D&D, mysteries, classic rock, pizza,  makeup, shoes, and Matthew Gray Gubler 
Disklikes:  Talk shows, politics, histrionics, rap, and Mondays.
Fun Fact:  I own over 10 pairs of steel toed boots
Able to be bot:  No, short on time.  Sorry.


----------



## ChonkyNeko (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @ChonkyNeko
Likes: Yu-Gi-Oh, Persona, vidya games, cooking, psychaedelic trippy shit, Touhou, Mushihimesama, Ikagura, Len'en, Sonichu, basically any weeb shit, sleeping, ramen noodles, dogs
Dislikes: Modern politics, talk shows, deadlines, children, bitchy women
Fun Fact About You: In my school years, I got away with stealing shit. Specifically pencil erasers and books i was supposed to give back but didn't. 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Probably not, no.


----------



## Acceptable (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Acceptable
Likes: cows, the color pink, true crime, boobies, drugs, Josh’s banana peppers
Dislikes: fat people, Applebee’s, men
Fun fact: I’m a dog groomer 
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot?: I unfortunately do not have time


----------



## s0mbra (Nov 11, 2021)

What the hell, I'm in

*Name: S0mbra

*Likes:  (I wanna give someone plenty to choose from bc I don't want someone getting stuck with something they aren't interested in.)
Overwatch (mains are Zarya, Moira and Sigma), Stardew valley, spooky shit like aliens , the occult and cryptids, owls and birds in general (or really any animal/nature related shit), Saints Row, day of the dead themed stuff,  general vidya like banjo, Zelda, etc. And long walks on the beach.

I like both cutesy kawaii garbage and gritty disgusting horror nonsense so have a blast if you're doing art.

*Dislikes: trannies, furries and niggers.

*Fun Fact About You: I started my period today

As for being an Xmas bit, I can probably do an extra or two.


----------



## Gorgar (Nov 11, 2021)

Name - Gorgar

Likes - Pinball, environmental music (i.e., Tomita's The Planets & Hiroshi Yoshimura's Green), B-Movies, Catscratch shitposting, mythology, philosophy, MUSCLE GIRLS, the abstract, magick, animation (I even have a small collection of animation cels), reading, old Geocities websites, vector graphics, analog horror, and making fun of furfags

Dislikes - Furfags, troons, pedophiles, assholes who think they're funny, arguments about people born for only one purpose, girls who say that they're aspiring milfs, anime created by faggots, drugs, TikTok, The Marvel universe, ever having to repeat shit I've said one too many times before, the CCP, and Confucius

Fun fact - I created the Merula Synde meme on 4chan.

X-MAS BOT - Nah, sorry man.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Nov 11, 2021)

Too many rules. If anyone wants a Secret Santa gift from me, PM me.


----------



## Just Hamsters (Nov 11, 2021)

Name - Just Hamsters

Likes - Bugs, animals, nature, etc. High fantasy. Macabre.
Dislikes - Rape. Consumerism. Mass production. Collectivism.
Fun Fact About You - I have a weird affinity for empty glass containers.

Able to be an X-Mas Spirit Bot 9000?  Sure why not.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Ozymandius12

Likes 
Anime: Uresei Yatsura, Dirty Pair, Gunsmith Cats, anything by Miyazaki, Lupin III, 

Art: Art Noveau, Realism, Romanticism, and Impressionism.

Movies: Comedies, Jackie Chan, Sam Raimi, etc.

Music: Electronica, Hard Rock, British Metal

Literature: Science Fiction & Fantasy 

Studies: History (American History, Modern Period Japan, & Industrial Britain for favorites), a little of economics, lots of political theory

Miscellaneous: Tabletop RPGS like D&D, fiction writing, etc.

Dislikes: Communism, Socialism, and other _truly exceptional _ideas of the left, assholes, idiots, etc.

Fun Fact About Me: My great-grandpa was the head of Cutter Labs during the 50s. (Look it up)

Ability to be X-Mas Bot: Not Likely.


----------



## CrazyKahoots (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: CrazyKahoots
Likes: Halo, writing, Sci-Fi stories, southern music (not that gay pop shit they call country these days), cap and ball revolvers, spaghetti westerns.
Dislikes; Jews, gingers, psuedofaggot soiboys, niggers, etc.
Fun Fact: I like to write.
Xmas-bot: Lol no


----------



## Ice Mountain (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Ice Mountain
Likes: Pokémon ( gens 1-5 ), danmei novels (TGCF is my absolute favorite), shitposting, Vocaloid, Beauty Parlor cows, artcows, Fire Emblem, cats, SS13.
Dislikes: Pokémon ( gens 6-8 ), trannies, Star Wars, capeshit, social justice, kpop, most anime (I'm picky), feds, sports.
Fun Fact About You: 日本語が話せます。
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Hell yes brother.


----------



## Puff (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @Puff
Likes: Photography and antique gear, guns, politics. making stuff, rock from 1970-2000 (particularly british) anime, fast cars, rain, vidja (RPG's VN's, VR games), weeb shit from 1990-2010
Dislikes: cat pics, THOTS
Fun Fact About You: I have recently started 3D printing. It's neat! I just now realized how cheap it got.     I'm a high ranked beatsaber player
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No, not sure if I have the work in me.


----------



## ReturnedHermit (Nov 11, 2021)

Name ReturnedHermit
Likes: Dogs, games, conversations, scrabble, people, sunrises, swimming, fishing, carpentry, house music, morrowind, The Incredibles, and camping
Dislikes: Ideology, inflation, current grocery prices, corn syrup, heroin, authority, spiders, fluorescent lighting, and dark chocolate
Fun Fact About You: I like to drive fast
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? no


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: w4vy_gr4vy
Likes: 80s/90s animu, sanrio, general weeb shit, most nintendo stuff but especially Mario and pokeymans, animals, old simpsons
Dislikes: spiders, animal cruelty (that includes spiders, don't hurt 'em even if they are creepy little bastards) peas
Fun Fact About You: I once ate so many cheese doritos I spewed up bright orange and now I can't even look at them
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Nov 11, 2021)

Name (Your account name of course):. Robotic Richard Simmons 
Likes: Retro SHMUPS (R-Type, Gradius, etc.), Jazz, vintage A/V equipment, Scotch, Wine, Cooking, gardening, antiques, and birds (Ravens and Crows are my favorites), bears, the woods, cabins, camping, hiking, and travel 
Dislikes: Anime, Gamer asthetic, Marvel, DC, modern pop music, weed culture, gamer girls, women, pedophiles, mental illness, company worship, niggers, New York and California, zoomers, Tik Tock and Snapchat
Fun Fact About You: I met Curtis Jackson/50 Cent IRL 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No


----------



## Haramburger (Nov 11, 2021)

Foxxo said:


> Why do we do this, when we're all about not doxxing each other?


If you're a pokemon fanatic, you're supposed to fudge the truth and say something adjacent like digimon. If you like Beyblades you instead say Yu-Gi-Oh. If you answer you likes and dislikes honestly there's nothing more we can do to protect you.

Also I'm furious I'm missing page 1 again. Participation is already at all-time highs. Will edit this post later with relevant info and tag OP.


----------



## 0000 (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: 0000 (could give 2 fucks to come up with a better name sorry)
Likes: all kinds of animals (specially creepy crawlies), postal games, stupid edgy humor from the 2000's, weed & coke zero.
Dislikes: moral fags, reddit people, math, uu idk ur mom.
Fun fact about me: im a vet student and im not too terrible at drawing.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:  sure.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @Randall Fragg 

Likes: Science fiction, power metal, fantasy, politics, Tabletop RPGs, cranks (Francis E Dec, St. Terry), weird shit (conspiracy theories, cryptids, UFOs, all that made-up bullshit), post-apocalyptic fiction, history, so-bad-it's-good media, cute spiders (like jumping spiders), and Sonichu.

Dislikes: Trannies, pseudo-leftists, capeshit, Star Wars, 90% of modern media, grossass lolcows, Jake Alley, furries, big ugly spiders (like tarantulas) and mainland China. 

Fun Fact About Me: I once stumbled into a hilariously sad boomer bar with a couple other Kiwis. 

Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot 9000? Yeah sure.


----------



## Hamilton Burger (Nov 11, 2021)

*Likes:* Mad Max, crockpot cooking, infomercials and the Lord Jesus Christ
*Dislikes:* grifters, gangstalking and apple pie w/ cheddar cheese
*Fun Fact:* I walk on my tiptoes so much that my pinkie toe nails don't even grow back any more
*Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot?* yeah, fuck me up fam - ready to put in the slave supportive labor since it's my first year


----------



## Wazzupnerds (Nov 11, 2021)

Name- Wazzupnerds
Likes: Hockey, Football, Ethan Ralph trying to find a W,  The Atlanta Braves, Cream of Mushroom soup
Dislikes: THE GODDAMN NEW YORK METS, Ethan Ralph, the LA Rams, Ranch Dressing
Fun Fact: I get to touch a moon rock once a month for my job. 
Able to be a X-Mas Spirit Bot 9000? Sadly no, but have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Complete Reprobate (Nov 11, 2021)

@Complete Reprobate

Like - Mountains, driving, woodworking, rifles, border collies.
Dislike - Crowds, TikTok, developed places that used to be full of good people that got crowded out by assholes.
Fun fact - I build guitars as a way to earn extra money when I have the time.
XMAS BOT 9000 - No.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Nov 11, 2021)

Sure, everyone's always on about "Secret Santa this" and "Secret Santa that", yet nobody ever throws a Secret Krampus where everyone shares a short list of their greatest fears and insecurities and one traumatic incident from their past, and they're paired up with a Christmas nemesis who they're tasked with engaging in mind games with to see who can cause the greatest amount of emotional devastation.

Although this is a pleasant little get to know the Kiwis for the holiday thread at least, even if you're a nonparticipant.


----------



## mommy (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @mommy
Likes: video games, pokemon, elder scrolls, LOTR, star trek(next generation), light blue, cooking, manhwa (fantasy, romance & historical), art, sexy goth bad boys (TWU)
Dislikes: loud people, politics, bible thumpers, edgelord humor, fish
Fun Fact: I have preserved animal's head in a jar on my desk right now.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Sure! I can do a few.


----------



## Cats (Nov 11, 2021)

can I be the secret satan


----------



## ornery (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name *- ornery
*Likes *- shallow internet drama, halloween/spooky stuff, edgy anime type shit, & twinks
*Dislikes*  - pineapples, anything related to horses, & the bittersweet taste of wagecuckery
*Fun Fact About You* - i'm taking a shit as i write this
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* - alas, i suffer from dumb bitch disorder and therefore cannot be a bot


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 11, 2021)

Thank you guys so much for the abundance of signups for this year's Secret Santa! I am in the process of organizing and tallying all the users who signed up to prepare. I will periodically update and check on this thread as more users submit their SS signups.

Do keep in mind that the OP is subject to change over time. I will do my best to answer all questions, concerns and what have you as this thread develops.

Stay classy!


----------



## Tofu Dust (Nov 11, 2021)

That time again already? Oof. I'd love to make a spicy gif for a Kiwi though!
I'll try to be more detailed, my form last year was complete shit and so was the gift I made.

*Name:* Tofu Dust

*Likes:* Anything related to winter or the ocean, horror movies/games, The Moomins, art noveau (or whatever it's called my bad!), run down and disheveled looking buildings, stairs, gore, spooky stuff in general.

*Dislikes: *Anything political. That's about it.

*Fun Fact About You:* I love liminal spaces. People ruined it by turning into a generic "spooky" thing adding little black creatures in the backgrounds, but something about weird, abandoned places are kind of neat.

*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Pretty sure I said the same thing last time, but I'd be shocked if I could even make my own submission on time. So nah.





Gimme a good one and god help whoever gets me!


----------



## Fialovy (Nov 11, 2021)

If Randall is doing it, I will do it! Expect some sort of poetry or prose of some sort if I get you


Name @Fialovy
Likes: D&D 3.5, Dragon Quest, Pokemon, otome games (especially the Code: Realize series), crocheting and crafts, Story of Seasons/Harvest Moon series, all animals, 80s and 90s magical girl anime
Dislikes: Troons, red peppers, first person shooters, most gritty "guy" games, D&D 5th edition, sports, visual novels with too much sex
Fun Fact About You: I am Dunsparce's wife and this will be our first Christmas married together
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No


----------



## Ginger Snaps Back (Nov 11, 2021)

@chicagowest
*Likes:* horror movies, Alien, John Carpenter, Stephen King (The Shining especially!), Animals & Bugs, trad Catholic aesthetics
*Dislikes*: Disney, Marvel, the Ocean, Ohio
*Fun Fact*: I taught myself baking during lockdown and I think I’m pretty good at it 
*Able to be Xmas Spirit Bot 9000?*: I could do one extra!!


----------



## PS2 Kiryu (Nov 11, 2021)

@PS2 Kiryu

*Likes*: pre normie vydia, 2d/3 art, walks in the rain , post apocalyptic media, stand up / roast battles, schradenfreude, forests, japanese alleyway aesthetic, paranormal stuff
*Dislikes*: retards telling me i cant say retard, corn, the Gunts joker laugh nad his horse bride, China, deserts, anything coming from Twatter, edgy coomers, troons that dont pass and go apeshit when you use the proper pronoun
*Fun fact bout You*: i see dead people
*Can you Pajeet for the event?*: Ive got no idea what is this  supossed to be for and probably not


----------



## Shek$il (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @Shek$sil
Likes: Dogs, birds, dinosaurs, jewlery, nice things like that.
Dislikes: Loud neighbors, unruly people, "comedians" who've never done stand up.
Fun Fact About You: I love working graveyards, with a building to myself. The night is always cool and dark, everything is so peaceful and I enjoy leaving work as everyone else comes in. I like being separate from the rest of them.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Have to pass.


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (Nov 11, 2021)

Likes: Ghost shows, old Hollywood, AR-15's, Lets Go Brandon
Dislikes:  College professors, television commercials, Nancy Sinatra (Frank was far superior). 
Fun Fact: I had big hair in my 20's. 
Able to be a Spirit bot for 9000:  I have nothing.


----------



## We Are The Witches (Nov 11, 2021)

@We Are The Witches
Likes: witches, fantasy, demons, space.
Dislikes: coomers, modern feminism, smoking.
Fun Fact About You: I am not jewish.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: probably not.


----------



## Kilo Riley (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Kilo Riley / Kilo
Likes: Marvel BS, Parahumans, pop art, flowers and succulents, weirdly obscure music, 90s comedy, nature and the outdoors.
Dislikes: cryptocurrency and anything to do with it.
Fun Fact About Me: I adore flowers and am currently working my dream job as a florist. 
X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9K?: I can do a little extra, but don't throw like 20 at me.


----------



## SomeDingus (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: @SomeDingus 
Likes: Space, Tamagotchi, games, scary things, cute things, little creatures, monsters.
Dislikes: Politics, overused memes, math.
Fun Fact About You: My great uncle has a street in New York City named after him.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Maybe next year.


----------



## Terminally Online (Nov 11, 2021)

I have zero artistic skills or talents so I regrettably cannot participate, but based on recent events one of you fucks needs to do a recreation of "The Last Supper" with Christ-chan as Jesus and Josh as Judas.


----------



## Reluctant Baron (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name* *-* 
@Flag Waving Moron 

*Luv's - *
Battletech 
Flags
Fat bitches (not attracted to em, just like to laugh at 'em)

*'Ates - *
Rap
The gubberment
Going out in the cold when it's nice and warm inside, and it's fucking fogged my car windows, and now I'm driving down the road at 7 in the morning fucking blind Goddamnint

*Fun Fact about me- *
I worked on that train at the of the original Fast and Furious movie. 

*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? - *
Well, I could fart in a bottle and paint it.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Nov 11, 2021)

Youse fucks. This thread reads like sumptin' on Ashley Madison. 
LIKES: Penis Collusus and dancing in the rain. 
DISLIKES: Danger hairs, troons, and niggerfaggots. 

Good lord, may y'all get a Festivus pole stuck in yer ass. 

My original offer stands. Fer da restivus.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Nov 11, 2021)

@LordofCringe7206 
Likes: Educational programming, nostalgic stuff, documentary style YouTube videos
Dislikes: leftists, jews, horrorcows
Fun Fact: I love playing chess
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? Sure, but both gifts will probably be a little bit crappy.


----------



## SilenceIsViolence (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name *- SilenceIsViolence
*Likes - *Cats, tech, vidya, gossip, jokes, rambling, MATI, internet austism
*Dislikes - *retards, hypocrites, and any type of animal cruelty, 
*Fun Fact About You - *Just hit 6 years sober. 
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Sure thing, I could do a few.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name -* Nigger Jim

*Likes -* Military History, Fantasy RPGs, Classy Porn (I miss you Max Hardcore...)

*Dislikes -* Blacks, The Yellow Man, Indians (dot not feather), Spaghetti Bending WOPS, Puerto Ricans, Potatoe Eating Irish, The Gays, That Ugly Bitch Rachel Maddow, Fucking surrender monkey Frenchmen, Pretty much all of South America, This little midget fuck who walks down the street of my home town holding a fucking sign asking for a job but we all know she just wants a handout so she doesn't have to suck dick that night for crack, and also fucking pizza (too fucking Italian).

*Fun Fact -* I can drink an entire bottle of rum in one pull and I'm def not an alcoholic!

*Able to Be a X-MAS Sprirt Bot 9000? -*  No


----------



## Book Thief (Nov 11, 2021)

@The Last Stand, I've made some minor changes to my Likes/Dislikes in hopes of giving my Secret Santa more broader material to draw from, as it was rather difficult to come up with things to write down when you're time-pressured into going to work. Just letting you know incase you've already jotted my information down.


----------



## Toxinophile (Nov 11, 2021)

Name - @Toxinophile
Likes - bideo gaems and sometimes cartoons, will watch anime once in a blue moon.
Dislikes - petty politicking and rushed, shitty, algorithm-baiting Youtube content
Fun Fact About You - As a baby I climbed on top a bathroom sink, slipped, fell, and cracked my jaw bloody when it hit the porcelain. I still have a scar from that accident to this very day.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Sure why not, I'll help if you need it.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 11, 2021)

@The Last Stand

Do nudes count?


----------



## STN (Nov 11, 2021)

NAME: aint no bitch nigga
LIKES: i aint gonna be fooled into powerleveling JERSH.
DISLIKES:i see what you are doing JERSH.
FUN FACT ABOUT YOU: Can smell JERSH'S jew magic


----------



## tiamatfminor (Nov 11, 2021)

i've never participated in anything secret santa wise in forever! would love to give it a shot this year! 

Name: @tiamatfminor _(it's a song reference!)_
Likes: _Mami Tomoe, Abnormal arts, rhythm games, and puzzle games!_
Dislikes: _anything with ranch, zoophile retards_
Fun Fact About You:_ I code websites and am a semi-professional(?) artist_
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? _Absolutely! _


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 11, 2021)

Name : @LeChampion1992 
Likes : Wrestling, little bit of the bubbly, tasteful edgy memes preferably right wing, Chicken, weed, shrooms, and Cheech and Chong.
Hates : bad LARPers, social justice troons and bugmen, metal music that has zero soul or flavor in it.
fun fact : I have great tastes in asthetics

Am I able to be an Christmas Spirit bot 9000?
Maybe it depends if it's asking my taste in Christmas music any vintage 1940s-1970s Christmas music is what I would play.


----------



## A Very Big Fish (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: A Very Big Fish
Likes: Comic books, Instrumental music, Painting, Reading
Dislikes: Comic books, Cows/People who harm children
Fun Fact About You: My cell phone number used to be a single digit different from a lawyer's office. I used to get a lot of calls from very interesting people.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Probably


----------



## OrionBalls (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name -* @OrionBalls
*Likes -* All manners of food and food preparation, horror movies (especially the really shit ones that look like some college kid's thesis), prog rock, most anime produced before 1998, the color green, ugly dice, farm animals, very tall trees, I miss the ocean and the way it sounds and smells, whatever, it doesn't really matter.
*Dislikes - *Sadism, Stilton cheese
*Fun Fact About You -* I went to Action Park frequently as a child. The greatest injury came from stepping on some jag's cigarette butt that they didn't bother to put out. Those rides were a blast.
*Bot?? - * I guess so... but would rather not if it can be helped.


----------



## Baklava (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Baklava
Likes: Painting, drawing, reading, videogames, Eastern Orthodoxy, fun internet drama
Dislikes: Politics, pessimism, coomers, young adult novels
Fun Fact About You: Next keyboard I'd like to get is an IBM Model M
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes


----------



## veri (Nov 11, 2021)

name; verifymejoshuaconnormoon (yes i know it’s spelled wrong SHUT UP)
likes: internet drama, unusual aesthetic combinations, technology/computers, metal, funny teehee things of that sort, cool outfits and big shoes
dislikes: taking shit too seriously, making everything political, hot weather 
le fun fact: can’t think of one i’ll edit this later


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name:* @Bunny Tracks

*Likes:* Attack on Titan (making fun of it at least), Final Fantasy, Redemption Dead Redemption 1 & 2, Pokemon, Yugioh, cute animals, vending machines, scary shit, reading, making fun of bad stories, swearing like a motherfucker

*Dislikes:* Cringe weeb shit, lolis, gross-out stuff, loud noises, my neighbors, karens, making everything political, people who try to act like they're experts on things when they have no idea what they're actually talking about, math, pedos, child abusers, doomers, edgelords, people who try to justify genocide for any reason, arrogance

*Fun Fact About You: * Every single prediction I make about AoT seems to come true, at least to an extent. I even got the ending right, and that had just been me shitposting.

*Able To Be A X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Bitch, I can barely handle one Christmas gift. What the fuck makes you think I'd be able to handle two?


----------



## Lickety Slit (Nov 11, 2021)

*Name: *Lickety Slit
*Likes: *Reading and warm drinks. "Classic" and philosophical books. Nature, especially reptiles. Older anime and anime history (Leiji Matsumoto and Isao Takahata).
*Dislikes:* Loud noises, people who only talk about earning money and buying things.
*Fun Fact About You: *I just remembered that I ate a fried baby octopus before and it was delicious but also a little bit sad.
*X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Yes, I like to draw.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Nov 11, 2021)

Name: Unassuming Local Guy
Likes: Shitting up A&H, trolling the libs ebic style by pretending to be MATI, video games, being autistic (but only ironically)
Dislikes: Social media, the sad state of the modern lolcow, kids these days, the fact that @Null took our stickers away even though we promised we'd be good this time
Fun Fact About You: I was there 3000 years ago...I was there when Chris Chan first became internet famous.  Also DSP, but I don't care about DSP any more because he's boring.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? I think I can do one extra if I need to.  Never let it be said that The Thunderdome isn't overflowing with Christmas spirit.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Nov 11, 2021)

@The Rabbit Holes
Like: Rabbits, punching for fun, coin pushers that take quarters, fake illnesses, blaming everything on the end times, manic pixie terminally online girls and their edgy memes, shoplifter girls
Nope: child abuse, shit/piss/unwashed wounds, rap music
Fun Fact For Circle Share Time: used to take dirt and make fake rabbit poop to throw at people
Able to be a robot: no


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: @CharlesBarkley 
Likes: Thicc women. Basketball. Mayan Gold. Vaporwave.
Dislikes:  Folk music. Troons. Twitter.
Fun Fact About You:  Ua ou matua tele
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nah.


----------



## Squid Diddler (Nov 12, 2021)

What is this, power level: the thread? Eh whatever sounds fun.


@Squid Diddler
Likes: Camping/hiking, firearms, competitive TCGs, tabletop gaming, regular gaming as long as it’s not pozzed, various extreme metal musical genres, cooking, heritage leather footwear, Catholicism, pocketknives, classic sci-fi, classic fantasy (think Frank Frazetta), americana, toxic masculinity
Dislikes: Commies, trannies, abortion, british accents, reddit, vegans, unrepentant fat people
Fun Fact: I was a violinist for 8 years and quit because I thought I had no skill. Years later my old teacher told me I was one of the most talented students he’d ever taught. I’ve still never touched a violin since.
xmas bot: No thanks


----------



## Beeg Snake (Nov 12, 2021)

Prepare to meet the legendary super autist

@Beeg Snake 
Likes - VTubers (considering I spend 99% of my time in the thread), anime, manga, spaghetti westerns, rallying (the 80's and 90's era where the cars were stupid fast and dangerous), video games, people watching in cities, alcoholic cider, cougars (the women kind) and the protomen (act III never) 
Dislikes - Identity politics, middle class people claiming to be working class, people that do the bare minimum for change, 99% of e-celebs that focus on politics, music snobs, people that want more government control on speech, speed limits (I paid for the fast car, I will use the whole speedometer) and chihuahuas.  
Fun Fact About You - I one time pissed off an e-celeb so much that they got an article written about me and my friends being harassers despite the fact they entered a public group that had various people in it and they were the one coming acting high and mighty. I unfortunately don't have the article due to it happening so long ago and it is now literally a 'dude trust me' story to explain my hatred of this person.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? - Sorry already spend 60% of my free time on VTubers. Plus first time doing it so don't wanna commit to trying to do more than one gift.


----------



## gh0stiexo (Nov 12, 2021)

*Name *- Ghostie
*Likes - *Bideogames, metal, cute animals, and hugs
*Dislikes - *big groups of people, laziness, people who hurt animals or children, forced politics
*Fun Fact About You - *I was a principle ballerina for 5 classical ballet performances
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* - I'm not even confident in my ability to do one, so probably not.
I'm kinda scared cause I'm not super artistic in any way, but I'll put my all into whatever I send, so I hope you like it, whoever you are.


----------



## John Waters Art Bong (Nov 12, 2021)

Name John Waters Art Bong
Likes: 80's horror movies, true crime, succulents  
Dislikes: The Antichrist
Fun Fact About You: I don't know anything about vidya games or anime
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No.

Thank you for organizing this, I love Secret Santas.


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 12, 2021)

_Name_-Shidoen
_Likes_-Sneed Feed and Seed, The Enclave, Fallout New Vegas, Obvious Glowposting, Schizo art, and All of you.
_Dislikes_-That Bank Jew that always fucks up my paycheck, Feds, Political Autism, trannies, gayggiers, unfriendly negroes, and of course Israeli Trust Funds.
_Fun Fact About You-_I got shot with a couple of .308 rounds and lived, no Ruby Ridge for this fella. 
_Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? _What are you, wearing a fucking wire? (No, I'm a new fag).


----------



## sUwUicidal (Nov 12, 2021)

*Name*- sUwUicidal
*Likes*- Birds, seals, pink, some good edgy shit (bonus points for suicide), Tacobell, Pokemon, Overwatch, Valorant, Diet Coke, Vodka
*Dislikes*- obesity, horses (seriously, fuck those long faced things), coomers, NFT's, hotwings that are too mushy, SJW's, neopronouns,
*Fun Fact About You*- I used to steal Pokemon cards from Walmart throughout my teens to then sell to neckbeards to satiate my gacha gambling addiction. Oh, I'm also a fairly decent artist.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* I definitely could, I gotta put my useless Finearts degree to use. 

I've been a lurker for years but decided to make an account just to participate in this. I need an excuse to use my art education.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Nov 12, 2021)

*Name *-Stephanie Bustcakes
*Likes *- Scifi, fantasy, anything involving outer space and space technology/future technology
*Dislikes* - anything tumblrinas would like
*Fun Fact About You* - I can't whistle. Never been able to 
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* yes, I'll do one


----------



## UntitledKiwi (Nov 12, 2021)

Name (Your account name of course): UntitledKiwi
Likes: Tea, owls, cats, Animal Crossing, Kingdom Hearts, cooking, dad jokes, dark humor, quality assurance. 
Dislikes: Edgy shit, political sperging, Bobby Flay
Fun Fact About You: I have watched almost every season of Survivor ever aired. Yes, I’m watching Season 41. 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Probably not.


----------



## TheCuntler (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: @TheCuntler

Like: I really enjoy art. It doesn't really matter what, as long as it is unique (well... And good i suppose). I really like originality, it doesn't matter what type of art.
I also like fitness, drawing, stories and european fary tales.

Dislike: furry, constipation, shitty and arrogant people 

Fun fact: I speak 3 languages fluently and want to learn a 4th one. (Any suggestions are welcome.)

X-mas bot: I'll try


----------



## TheCuntler (Nov 12, 2021)

@Null why isn't the thread featured anymore?


----------



## chickenbutt (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: @chickenbutt
Likes: Monty Python, absurdist comedy, cute things (puppies etc) Roman history, TERF shit, Daria, Christmas, swearing, judging people, Beth Dutton, traveling, the color green
Dislikes: troons, fatties, people who block the sidewalk, hobos, celery
Fun Fact About You: as a schoolgirl I once kicked a TV presenter in the shins off camera for a dare. No regrets, he's a dickhead
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: can I put myself down as "maybe"? I'd like to, but I'm busy


----------



## Marnie (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: @Marnie 
Likes: Marnie (no shit), Splatoon, Spamton G. Spamton for some reason recently, my precious little Wacom tablet
Dislikes: Dealing with autism, children, Twitter hypocrisy especially in art communities, the absolute state of this place, the French
Fun Fact About You: I've never watched Pirates of the Caribbean and I'm honestly on a quest to never see it just because it pisses people off.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Sure, maybe for one or two


----------



## part timer (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: part timer
Likes: That 80’s beach aesthetic, Maids riding skateboards, Non-mainstream Anime, Animals/ Nature (dogs are epic), Battle-station pictures (love the shitty ones), Schitzo memes, Mystery and horror games/ stories, Challenging or competitive activities, Emotional and/or heavy music.
Dislikes: Bandwagons, Propaganda,  Deviants, People who have strong opinions on things they have no clue about, Disrespect for nature.
Fun Fact About You: I was inspired after nool made his own subway sandwich to try and make my own perfect sandwich, I haven’t finished my quest but last weekend I made a killer sandwich with some honey mustard, baloney, gherkins and cheddar
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Absolutely


----------



## Null (Nov 12, 2021)

TheCuntler said:


> @Null why isn't the thread featured anymore?


Because I intentionally did not feature it to begin with, I don't know who did, and it will definitely get fucked with if every single person who lands on the front page sees this. I've added a banner for older users to see.


----------



## Neo-Holstien (Nov 12, 2021)

Null said:


> Because I intentionally did not feature it to begin with, I don't know who did, and it will definitely get fucked with if every single person who lands on the front page sees this. I've added a banner for older users to see.


I am an old user now?
i get to stay up past 9 pm 
hell yeah


----------



## supremeautismo (Nov 12, 2021)

I always thought the secret santa was a honeypot for a d.oxx but PM is cool, I’m in.


Name: supremeautismo
Likes: dinosaurs, dated memes, 90s computer aesthetics, weed
Dislikes: my r.etard (you can’t censor me, fuckers) phone sperging out before I could finish typing, NWO, white women who think they’re heroes for taking black cock
Fun Fact About You: I accidentally huffed glue earlier and now my teeth fucking hurt.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT nnBOT 9000? nah fuck that lol <3


----------



## Distant Ranger (Nov 12, 2021)

@Distant Ranger
Likes : Fallout music, German soldiers music, WW1 & WW2 propaganda (both sides), The Second Amendment, Christmas, Josh's Streams, John Edmond troopie songs, WW2 Planes & Tanks, Snow, Kiwi Frens, and the Chabad of Arizona for btfo'ing BakedAlaska
Dislikes : The Antichrist, The English, The State of California, The French, The German Constitution,  The T in LGBT, The LGB in LGBT, and anything else that is Degenerate or a blight on society
Fun Fact : I was 16 when I first started watching Madattheinternet and have watched it every Friday since, and I am still waiting on my silver coin : (
X-MAS BOT 9000 : I will do one extra. If need be I'll consider doing more than one extra


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 12, 2021)

*Name*: Liber Pater
*Likes/interests*: Shitposting, black metal/NSBM, Wagner, firearms, birds (especially corvids), philosophy, European spirituality, the occult, exercise (mainly running and lifting weights), crypto, 80s anime (especially Urusei Yatsura), headpats, and Hitler
*Dislikes*: Jannies, White genocide, miscegenation, and the vax.
*Fun fact(s) about me*: I used to play 3 instruments
*X-mas bot? *No thanks


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 12, 2021)

Name - UnKillShredDur
Likes - the 90's, and.. (to a slightly lesser extent) the 80's- both musically and in general, Batman, Ninja Turtles, capeshit from either of those decades, scifi, dumb jokes. Video games, funny shit, especially if it isn't politically correct. Let's go Brandon.
Dislikes - Social Justard bullshit, political correctness, stupid people. Capeshit from the current decade. BLM, Antifa, Kiwifarms.
Fun Fact About You -Despite what some people might tell you, I'm not actually black.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No, I'm good.


----------



## Bussyking7 (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: Bussyking7
Likes: Bussy, Henry Kissinger, Cocaine,  Rabelais
Dislikes: Kiwifarms, Leftoids, Rightoids
Fun fact: N/A
Able to be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: What's that?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 12, 2021)

Bussyking7 said:


> Name: Bussyking7
> Likes: Bussy, Henry Kissinger, Cocaine,  Rabelais
> Dislikes: Kiwifarms, Leftoids, Rightoids
> Fun fact: N/A
> Able to be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: What's that?


Oh , I hope I don't get you. That's literally nothing to go on.


----------



## 1440p Curved Monitor (Nov 12, 2021)

Sure! I guess it's time to change my profile pic to a festive one instead of a spooky one.
Name: @1440p Curved Monitor
Likes: cute cats, R6 siege, Apex legends, ACNH, tactical/tacticool aesthetic, good trashfire drama, interesting autistic spergs (especially if it's about math, guns, or medical anomalies), terfs, early vocaloid, pixel art, a nice cafe au lait.
Dislikes: troons, sjws, shitty memes, impractical things that aren't ironically impractical.
Fun fact: I actually do not own a 1440p curved monitor.
Xmas bot: Yes, and I can contribute a high number if I have the time. If you need to, DM me for more info as I don't wanna openly powerlevel.


----------



## Bussyking7 (Nov 12, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> Oh , I hope I don't get you. That's literally nothing to go on.


No need to be rude .


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 12, 2021)

Bussyking7 said:


> No need to be rude .


I wasn't trying to be rude.
But if I got assigned to you, then I guess I'd make you a photoshop of Henry Kissinger snorting coke or something... Because that's literally all you gave anybody to go on. :/


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 12, 2021)

Bussyking7 said:


> Name: Bussyking7
> Likes: Bussy, Henry Kissinger, Cocaine,  Rabelais
> Dislikes: Kiwifarms, Leftoids, Rightoids
> Fun fact: N/A
> Able to be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: What's that?





UnKillShredDur said:


> Oh , I hope I don't get you. That's literally nothing to go on.


Does anybody else share that sentiment that @Bussyking7's submission is lacking?


----------



## Neo-Holstien (Nov 12, 2021)

well I am gonna make some thing I can make and if you like it good, if not sorry bussy or not


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2021)

Name  - Vault
Likes - Cats, gaming, silly humor, robots, old cars, spooky stuff
Dislikes - Dunno tbh, can't be too picky with gifts. I'm old enough that I'm starting to enjoy getting socks under the tree.
Fun Fact About You  -I like photo manips/edits. I'd love to be able to do an edit of someones pets, cars or whatever else if I can match with someone who might like that. Maybe that ruins the secret surprise aspect but it's the main thing I'm good at and I'm worried I'll match with someone who I can't make anything decent for.  Maybe it might feel a little doxy too so I can just do something with open source images if they prefer.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?  I'm mega busy right now with work so probably not, sorry!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 12, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Does anybody else share that sentiment that @Bussyking7's submission is lacking?


I didn't even mention the "Bussy" part of the things that they said they wanted for a present... I think most of us know what bussy means, and it isn't SFW. You were previously asked in this thread if NSFW stuff should be allowed for Secret Santa. You said no. (and in my opinion, you were correct. I don't like it when people try to make Christmas sexual.)


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Nov 12, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> I don't like it when people try to make Christmas sexual.


The song “Santa Baby” intensifies…


----------



## Dude Christmas (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm fucking broke.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Nov 12, 2021)

*Name- *TaterFarmer
*Likes- *KiwiFarms, bright colors, anything that can inspire IRL sculpture projects. I also like digital stuff like a cool .css w/good color scheme, or blender objects, or fonts.
*Dislikes- *Assholes (Let's Go Brandon!) (I'm actually easy going and easily entertained, so there's not a lot I truly dislike except assholes)
*Fun Fact About You- *On the last Friday the 13th of the last century I swam with 13 spotted eagle rays in the Bahamas.
*Able to be a XMAS SPIRIT BOT 9000-* Sure


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Nov 12, 2021)

@Anne Hyroe 
Likes: Classical history, bad horror films, dogs (yes I’m a white girl, no I don’t fuck them), historical mysteries, mocking Ethan Ralph, getting to know US law through the prism of retarded lolsuits, Jacob Wohl’s hijinks.
Dislikes: Gratuitous grossness, daddy long legs, furries, looking at Laura Loomer, religious LARPers.
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? Probably best that I don’t subject more than 1 person to my special-ed level creativity.


----------



## e-gf (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: @e-gf
Likes: Manatees, disco music, religious imagery/symbolism in media, espresso, stardew valley, danganronpa
Dislikes: Politics, social media/influencers/grifters, fandom culture
Fun Fact: I've fallen off a ski lift 
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? Probably not.


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: @Mao Hao Hao
Likes: Animals, Insects, Microbes/biology in general, feel-good movies and video games.
Dislikes: Politics, SJWs, Parasites (both human and non-human).
Fun Fact About You: I get over illnesses super fast (usually in a day or two). Not super fun/interesting, but after so long I am running out.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No, sorry, too busy for x-mas bot (but not too busy to create something for a rando on the internet it seems).
Nyaaaa.....


----------



## Oliver Onions (Nov 12, 2021)

@Oliver Onions
Likes: Korean movies/TV, J-Rock, Drawing, Creepypastas
Dislikes: Capeshit, pozzed media, the ending of Quintessential Quintuplets
Fun Fact: I've seen Ace Ventura: Pet Detective over 30 times.
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? As long as it's art-related I can do something extra


----------



## Fialovy (Nov 12, 2021)

Question: @The Last Stand  I noticed a lot of people mentioned liking food in their descriptions, is it possible for me to make my own food recipe and then give it to them? As in, the written recipe.


----------



## NaggotFigger (Nov 12, 2021)

@NaggotFigger 

Name (Your account name of course): NaggotFigger
Likes: Drawing, sleeping, poking fun others, FNAF autism, my favorite Animus, Mecha Musume, nightmare fuel-contaminated movies or series, or whatever I like, and that is it.
Dislikes: Bullshit, trannies, SJWs, etc...etc... The list is long, so this is all I described. Just too long to fully describe.
Fun Fact About You: There is nothing interesting about me, sorry.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Not interested.
Edit: Forgot to tag myself.


----------



## Forgetful Kiwi (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: @Forgetful Kiwi
Likes: Vidya, Vodka, Grilling, Autistic world history(ww2 and such), being comfy, sometimes the booba.
Dislikes: A lot, but will be grateful for anything given. 
Fun Fact About You: I got banned from YouTube for having a pivated never published video.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Unfortunately not.



Fialovy said:


> Question: @The Last Stand  I noticed a lot of people mentioned liking food in their descriptions, is it possible for me to make my own food recipe and then give it to them? As in, the written recipe.


I was able to do it last time so I would assume so.


----------



## MindYourSeabiscuits (Nov 12, 2021)

*Name* @MindYourSeabiscuits 
*Likes- *Cats, Dogs, Horses, Edgy Political Memes, Wholesome Memes, Weird alternative/indie music, History
*Dislikes- *Animal cruelty, Excessive meanness, Lefties, Ethan Ralph, Troons, Jews, Pedos
*Fun Fact About Myself- *I have a real soft spot for shitty Hallmark Channel movies.
* Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: *Yeah I'm willing to take on an extra gift if need be.


----------



## Bussyking7 (Nov 12, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Does anybody else share that sentiment that @Bussyking7's submission is lacking?


What's lacking. I gave 4 likes and 3 dislikes. That's quite a bit.


----------



## No Face (Nov 12, 2021)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! said:


> Name - @REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! _(that's 23 E's)_
> Likes - Troon chimp outs, Star Trek, Politics, Magic the Gathering, Making fun of Detroit, Wilford Brimley
> Dislikes - Cable news talking heads, Michigan football, Influencer drama, That Bastard Rhys McKinnon, Midget porn
> Fun Fact About You - I once got banned from re-entering Canada for 10 years
> X-Mas bot - No


what did you get banned for? this country is so gay


----------



## Snusmumriken (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: Snusmumriken

Likes: Writing, my fwends, foreign language, fanfiction (good and bad), cute things, farming games, “girl” games, best boy and Smash main Luigi, dark humor, beauty parlor cows, documentaries, criminal investigations, raw salmon.

Dislikes: Politics, extremists, loud people and noises, edgelord/shock humor, dry lolcows, weabs, incels, the South.

Fun fact: My favorite Mario Party is 3 

Able to be an XMAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sorry


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Nov 12, 2021)

No Face said:


> what did you get banned for? this country is so gay


Crimes against Maple syrup. You guys take that stuff way too seriously.


----------



## centaursTesticle [CT] (Nov 12, 2021)

Name @centaursTesticle [CT]


Likes (in no particular order): Boobs, psychological horror, cats, Lupin III, early 2000s era internet memes/series/anime, horses, _funny_ horses, gijinka personification, crossovers, Homestuck, Hetalia,  Problem Sleuth, Psycholonials, Battle Cats, Little Nightmares, tf2, Tally Hall/Miracle Musical, Pink Floyd, Kikuo, Humanimals.. probably a bunch more stuff I cant think of right now


Dislikes: Vomit, Minecraft youtuber shit, fujoshis, NFTs, Crypto bullshit, harm to baby/helpless/innocent animals, sexists/incels, fatties that aren't attractive, pedos/proshippers, FnF, countryhumans, serious conspiracy theorists, MAGA cultists, Twitter.   ...and unreasonable amounts of unironic transphobia.. sorry.  Just thought I'd be honest...


Fun Fact About You: when I was 4, I once drew a really fat trex that couldn't walk because it has a huge stomach and without arms its center of balance was off, so he had to use a cane, but the cane ironically went through his  stomach because his short arms couldn't reach around it, and finished it off by drawing as many mario characters as I could fit in that page but with only one eye for whatever reason.


I am *NOT* Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000, as far as I know right now.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Nov 12, 2021)

*Name:* Vlinny-kun

*Likes: *Vlinny, pixel art, cute anime girls, Vlinny, cool and cold weather, stars, LSD Dream Emulator, Yume Nikki and 2kki, Vlinny, ancient aesthetics, Land of the Lustrous manga, Shadow House manga, cats, and Vlinny.

*Dislikes: *Globohomo, calarts beanmouth style, corporate flat style, obnoxious faggots, troons, furries, in-your-face wholesome UwU meaningless bullshit, self-important atheists, big tech corporations and the billionaires that run them, and dudes with curly hair.

*Fun Fact: *I'm a professional time waster.

*Able to be a X-mas SPIRIT BOX 9000?: *No way in hell. Edit: On second thought, give me one extra. I could use some creative busywork in my downtime.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: Research Purposes Mostly
Likes: Philosophy (epistemology, mostly), politics, video games, lunatics (Ethan Ralph, Darth Dawkins, Nathan Thompson & crew, Kwaku El, I just love cringe and crazy people), and MATI 
Dislikes: Dishonesty, pop-culture shit, bad writing, boredom, any harm to children
Fun Fact About You: I was briefly a Grandmaster ranked chess player. After winning my first championship round ever, my opponent whispered "faggot" while shaking my hand.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? I wouldn't mind taking on an extra assignment or two, but I'd like to be asked first if possible.


----------



## Heckler1 (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: @Heckler1

-Likes: Wrestling, Lotr, Godzilla, cute animals, nice drawings, DSP related memes, old timey cinema, Dark Souls, and mad max.

-Dislikes: Gross gore, played out jokes, and Tuesdays.

-Fun Fact about Me: I once shot an arrow into another arrow, ala Robin Hood. I also badly needed glasses at the time, so I have no idea how I pulled it off.

-I could do one extra thing if need be. Make a funny little story.


----------



## Minecraft Axolotl (Nov 12, 2021)

I don't know if I'm entering this yet or not but reading the fun facts on this thread has been the highlight of my night


----------



## Serf 'n' TERF (Nov 12, 2021)

*Name* - @Serf 'n' TERF 
*Likes* - Cold cheeseburgers, 80s/90s/00s horror movies (psychological, slashers, over-the-top body horror [SFX, not CGI]), animals (cats, pigs, orangutans, small mammals and birds), Contemporary, Modern and Classical Art, Primus, cherry Pepsi, Americana, paranormal conspiracies, World of Warcraft goblins, baby pink (the colour), editing pictures of Philip Paul Burnell.
*Dislikes* - NFTs, DeviantArt tier "Art" or 2D Illustration (Furry, Anime, etc), tomatoes, social media, the Welsh, toilet humour, identity politics, Star Wars, vape culture, "Influencers", RomComs.
*Fun Fact* - I always catch and release .
*Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? *- Nope!


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 12, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> I'm fucking broke.


Under orders of the CDC, all participants must be vaccinated.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Nov 12, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Under orders of the CDC, all participants must be vaccinated.


Not funny man.


----------



## Zaryiu2 (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: Zaryiu2
Likes: History, video games, comic books, cartoons (both in comic books and cartoons include also japan made ones), movies, classical music and other calm music styles
Dislikes: I guess people being Dickson to each others for no good reason or no reason at all
Fun Fact About You: I have some collectable glasses
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Sure but only for one more


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Nov 12, 2021)

*Name:* Botched Tit Job
*Likes:* ACNH, Dungeons and Dragons, birds,  Halloween 3, cult-classic 80s movies, dystopian-themed video games
*Dislikes: *Star Wars, shopping, Fantasy genre anything, people who think they can befriend primates/big cats/bears
*Fun Fact About You:* I once forgot I had ADHD and should be medicated for two straight years. They were not good years.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* If I'm notified before the 21st, absolutely! I can do one or two more.


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: Xenomorph 
Likes: Junji Ito shit, Xenomorphs, Puppies, Kitties, Animal Crossing, Sims. 
Dislikes: Edgelord meme shit/ no political crap
Fun Fact About You: I voice act. 
I could be a X Mas spirit bot sure.


----------



## Simple Moving Average (Nov 12, 2021)

I should like to contribute. Partially.

I would rather not give any private information to be able to receive a gift. I already have much more than I need and would much rather give than receive. 

I would love to receive an address or something of someone I don't know so I can make sure they receive at least 1 proper Christmas present. 

If at all possible and if there is any choice, please give me someone who would normally or otherwise not receive anything.

If you happen to have a list of addresses like these, hit me up. I'm way below my target of good deeds for the year so I'll take any help I can get.

Thank you for your attention and even though it's only November:

From my heart to yours. Merry Christmas.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 12, 2021)

Simple Moving Average said:


> I should like to contribute. Partially.
> 
> I would rather not give any private information to be able to receive a gift. I already have much more than I need and would much rather give than receive.
> 
> ...


All submissions for Secret Santa should be digitally distributed. No address or personal information needed. If you want to sign up, check the OP.


----------



## Simple Moving Average (Nov 12, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> All submissions for Secret Santa should be digitally distributed. No address or personal information needed. If you want to sign up, check the OP.



Thank you friend, for your kindness and information. Looks like I won't be joining this Secret Santa then. Oh well..


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 12, 2021)

Simple Moving Average said:


> I should like to contribute. Partially.
> 
> I would rather not give any private information to be able to receive a gift. I already have much more than I need and would much rather give than receive.
> 
> ...


The only place that KF gifts are accepted:
4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719
Just write 'Null' or 'SigSegV'


----------



## Samoyed (Nov 12, 2021)

remember 

if u dont make a gift, u will be made fun of


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Nov 12, 2021)

Name: Ichiban Kasuga
Likes: BIOSHOCK, Bluey, Yakuza, Anything Bethesda, Jojo’s Bizarre Adventure (especially Josuke), Taco Bell, and Baja Blast
Dislikes: Crusty white dogs and apple products
Fun Fact About You: I spent 6 years in a 5 star restaurant and love cooking for anyone who asks.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: hell yeah, let’s go. I fucking love Christmas


----------



## Nazz (Nov 12, 2021)

@Nazz

*Likes - Horror, historical clothing, mythology and literature, cartoons of all kinds, crafts (knitting, sewing, etc) the color green, frogs*
*Dislikes - Furry shit, fandom stuff, fanfiction in general, overused jokes/references*
*Fun Fact About You - I can make stained glass art.*
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* I can do one or two additional things as needed.


----------



## Spergenschütz (Nov 13, 2021)

Name: Spergenschütz
Likes: Sharks, snakes, cool military shit like guns, pissing others off, trolling, stickers, shitposting, memes, laughing at certain lolcows (see threads i post in a lot recently)
Dislikes: Politics, grifters, mcyt, stupid fuckers, furfags, pedos, gross shit
Fun Fact About Me: This is the first Secret Santa I'm participating in.
*ABLE TO BE X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: *Yeah sure, I'll give you a ms paint shitpost/artwork.


----------



## Shibaru (Nov 13, 2021)

Name: Shibaru
Likes: Artwork, Furry Shit (Yes, Laugh.), Technology, Vaporwave, Cars (To be specific, my favorite is the 100 Series Toyota Land Cruiser!), Aviation, Vintage Electronics (Particularly stuff like VHS, Betamax and LaserDisc), Old Movies and Y2K stuff.
Dislikes: Modern Architecture, Modern TV, Modern Movies, Most Electric Vehicles (Lucid and the Porsche Taycan is OK!), Crypto Bros, NFTs, and the RCA CED System.
Fun Fact about You: I have a Panasonic DMR-ES35V in my Collection that's been with me since I got it New at Circuit City in '07, still works too.
ABLE TO BE X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: If my time permits, Sure; I've had a bit of an art block for a while.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 13, 2021)

Name: Frank D'arbo
Likes: homestar runner, exploitation films, dark comedies, fallout, super mario bros, Wakfu, animal crossing. The Flaming Lips circa 95 to 2005, spurdo sparde, Mother 3

Dislikes: tech illiterate people, gen z's lgbt shit, too many to list

fun fact: facts arent fun, but I like writing; lost 40 pounds playing DDR for 4 months
SPIRIT BOT: Yes



Xenomorph said:


> Fun Fact About You: I voice act.


Have you done anything publicly released?


----------



## Happy Fish (Nov 13, 2021)

Name:Happy Fish
Likes: Movie Night (especially terrible slasher flick days), Sega games, diy game stuff, diy music stuff, aesthetic/whatever wave stuff, 80s music, metal, techie computer stuff, old anime, bewbs, Lynchian stuff, old sci fi/sci fantasy (or even the rare new stuff that doesn't suck), being outside, comics, long walks on the beach at sunset
Dislikes: Corporate sponsored politics and the retards that support it, two faced bitches, journoscum, censorship, CCP, most mainstream bullshit in general, thoughtlessness
Fun Fact About You: I DMed my first tabletop campaign recently and it went pretty well
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Probably not. Gonna be busy until at least just a few days before Christmas


----------



## Agran (Nov 13, 2021)

Name- Agran
Likes- Rapture and rivers of blood, screaming, ketamine, hot sweaty gay homosexual sex with skinwalkers
Dislikes- The antichrist, Gays, Faggots, Jews
Fun Fact About You- I can smell your hair right now. Your lice look tasty.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?- REPLACE MY FAULTY FLESH WITH PERFECTION OF THE BLESSED MACHINE I AM READY I SERVE THE OMNISSIAH FLESH FAILS STEEL PREVAILS.


----------



## Gaymead (Nov 13, 2021)

NAME​Ganymedes (Γανυμήδης), Ganymede, or just GaymeadLIKES AND INTERESTS​Classical Greek art and Imperial Roman art (e.g. the Fayum Mummy Portraits), Byzantine Art, Early and High Italian and Dutch Renaissance Art, Pre-Raphaelite Movement, Late 19th and Early 20th Century Art (think Gustav Klimt, Aubrey Beardsley, Alphonse Mucha, and Harry Clarke) Spy thrillers (either James Bond on one extreme and Geroge Smiley on the other) and Crime fiction (particularly Noir), the animated films of Cartoon Saloon, learning languages like French, German, Greek, Latin, Russian, Hebrew, Myths, Legends, Fairytales, Chivalric Romances and EpicsDISLIIKES​Faggotry (of the unfunny and tasteless kind), moral outrage for clout, Tumblr/CalArts-tier shite, poolitics by grifters on both ends of the political spectrum, weebshite and degenerate decadence in Anime/North American/European animation (looking at you, France), personal politics that fucks everyone overFUN FACTS​I had a Jollibee Palabok Fiesta and I liked it very much,
I sat next to an iguana without realizing it (i thought it was a statue), I am an eternal bitch slaveX-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000 STATUS​Only on Weekends, bitch


----------



## What the shit (Nov 13, 2021)

Gaymead said:


> NAME​Ganymedes (Γανυμήδης), Ganymede, or just GaymeadLIKES AND INTERESTS​Classical Greek art and Imperial Roman art (e.g. the Fayum Mummy Portraits), Byzantine Art, Early and High Italian and Dutch Renaissance Art, Pre-Raphaelite Movement, Late 19th and Early 20th Century Art (think Gustav Klimt, Aubrey Beardsley, Alphonse Mucha, and Harry Clarke) Spy thrillers (either James Bond on one extreme and Geroge Smiley on the other) and Crime fiction (particularly Noir), the animated films of Cartoon Saloon, learning languages like French, German, Greek, Latin, Russian, Hebrew, Myths, Legends, Fairytales, Chivalric Romances and EpicsDISLIIKES​Faggotry (of the unfunny and tasteless kind), moral outrage for clout, Tumblr/CalArts-tier shite, poolitics by grifters on both ends of the political spectrum, weebshite and degenerate decadence in Anime/North American/European animation (looking at you, France), personal politics that fucks everyone overFUN FACTS​I had a Jollibee Palabok Fiesta and I liked it very much,
> I sat next to an iguana without realizing it (i thought it was a statue), I am an eternal bitch slaveX-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000 STATUS​Only on Weekends, bitch


You're quite exotic to say the least.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Nov 13, 2021)

Name: Coffee Druid

Likes: History (esp. Medieval European stuff), herb gardening, Dark Souls games, coffee, handcrafts, sea shanties, 70s/80s shoujo manga aesthetic, and the color purple (the actual color, not the movie).

Dislikes: The "usual", I guess. No politics, woke stuff, needless asshattery, TikTok, or the color orange. Also while I like manga, I'm not really into the modern anime style.

Fun Fact About You: I own three dozen pet chickens, a snake and a giant centipede.

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Heck yeah. I was last year, and it went pretty well. So why not.


----------



## Seymour Glass (Nov 13, 2021)

@Seymour Glass
Likes: Morrissey, Hitler, centaurs, jean jackets, sunglasses
Dislikes: artificial mango taste, nurses, teachers, greasy hair, robots
Fun Fact: I devoured my twin in the womb
Able to be X-Mas Spirit Bot 9000: No


----------



## Accept Only Substitutes (Nov 13, 2021)

Name @Accept Only Substitutes
Likes: yarn, knitting, reading (fantasy, romance - mostly paranormal romance (not Twilight!!!!!), military science fiction, just about anything really), Supernatural, vidya (by vidya I mean Lord of the Rings Online and LOTRO only), cats, coffee, KF (<3)
Dislikes TV (other than Supernatural), videos, most non-fiction, anime, barking dogs, noise in general
Fun Fact About You: I lost one hundred pounds after seeing the death fats here on KF. (Go me!) Who says KF isn't good and wholesome and life changing? 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Probably not. Maybe next year.


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Likes: exploitation films


Oh now this is a fun one. I am a total sucker for oldschool exploitation stuff, the cheesier the better.  Don't know many others online into that stuff often. I can imagine that being really fun to make something for


----------



## Everybody (Nov 13, 2021)

> Hello, everybody! Hope everybody is having a wonderful 2021!


Why hello and thank you I'm having a blast! 


*Name: *Everybody
*Likes: *Weird/obscure people and art, urban exploring, hiking, sculpting, odd/unusual lamps/lighting, old toys/plush animals, pop culture documentaries/podcasts, baking (almost every week!), horror games, tailored coats, luxurious hand printed fabrics, elaborate puzzle boxes, mystery novels and hanging out with people who are passionate collectors (but not all day, maybe an afternoon or so).
*Dislikes: *Fluorescent lights combined with bad AC, bragging, wet socks, brown rice, messy aesthetics (SJW color pallet) and being stuck with only shitty options under the pretense of having a choice (ex. school food, the radio, tv, only corrupt politicians etc).
*Fun Fact About You:* I express myself mostly through body language (not Italian tho).
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? *Maybe? Ask me later.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 13, 2021)

*DISCLAIMER:*

This is not set in stone yet. Just an idea that I would want feedback for. I am thinking of closing registration on December 4-5 so that I would give people time to create their Secret Santa submissions and give them to me for Christmas. 

I was thinking of doing a registration limit of a set amount of people, but that's not fair to those who want to participate but not on the site a lot. 

Let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Nov 13, 2021)

*Name *- GargoyleGorl
*Likes - *Cats, chocolate, expensive cheese, Dostoevsky, mild hallucinogens, THC, casual sex, politics in my media
*Dislikes - *Animal cruelty, cannabis culture, environmental degradation, religion, corporations, smarmy libertarians, censorship
*Fun Fact About You -* I have survived multiple different natural disasters. Everything's trying to kill me. Nothing has succeeded.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Probably not.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Nov 13, 2021)

Name: Story Daniel's Lawyer
*Likes:* my wife, burled walnut, Jesus, tattoos, firearms, and my seven mongrel dogs
*Dislikes:* Bluegrass music, clowns, pronouns, Troons, Pedos, and Pine furniture
*Fun Fact:* I own and maintain a massive toy collection.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: *no habla inglés


----------



## Freddie Mars (Nov 13, 2021)

*Name:* Freddie Mars
*Likes:* Booze, bara men, pop culture mashups, outsider art
*Dislikes:* Smelly bathrooms, that weird face that youtubers make on clickbait video previews
*Fun Fact About You:* I have a gel pen collection.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: No, but I can give all the extra holiday spirit you want


----------



## Samoyed (Nov 13, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> *DISCLAIMER:*
> 
> This is not set in stone yet. Just an idea that I would want feedback for. I am thinking of closing registration on December 4-5 so that I would give people time to create their Secret Santa submissions and give them to me for Christmas.
> 
> ...


december 11th so @Sammy can join. he forgot to last year at it was at the 10th at that point


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 14, 2021)

Samoyed said:


> december 11th so @Sammy can join. he forgot to last year at it was at the 10th at that point


You sure? I'll be sure to remind him.


----------



## spiritofamermaid (Nov 14, 2021)

Likes: Mermaids, fantasy romance, fanfiction, Star Wars, ROMANCE u3u
Lolcow Likes: Onision, Lucas Werner, Tranch, Kevin Gibes, Ripley
Dislikes: Things being unfair, Twitter (and its culture), Tumblr's dumb porn ban
Fun Fact: I swim with a monofin irl.
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? Yes!


----------



## dry roasted (Nov 14, 2021)

*Name:* dry roasted
*Likes:* Art deco, nature, Newsies, squirrels, Sister Wendy Beckett.
*Dislikes:* Cyclists, the British monarchy, drug culture, airplanes, pregnant women (not so much dislike, they just creep me out)
*Fun Fact About You:* I haven't told anybody in my life about my rollerblading hobby because I just don't think they'd understand and also now I kind of like the thrill of keeping it a secret.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: Yes I love Christmas and I love Kiwis


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Nov 14, 2021)

*Name *: @Jhonson Jhonson
*Likes* : my husband, food (saucisson aux cèpes I love you), chestnut beer, gardening, shiny rocks, stupid music, Sci-Fi, Fall
*Dislikes* : noise, teens (seriously they're insufferable), lies, pickles, zealots
*Fun Fact About You *: I do decorative painting on wood as a hobby

*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Nope not this year.


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Nov 14, 2021)

Name: Amber the Hedgehog 
Likes: Cartoons, origami, drawing, water, cute stuff, folk lore, detective stories and puzzle games.
Dislikes: Gross out stuff, slapstick, cold temperatures, itchy woolly things and lingonberries. 
Fun Fact About You: First gift I ever got was a comic book from my dad that was larger than me at birth.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No, sorry.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Nov 14, 2021)

I want race war NOW

Edit—I suppose I can wait til the 25th


----------



## wrangled tard (Nov 14, 2021)

*Name *- Wrangled Tard
*Likes - *Milk steak, cats, little green ghouls
*Dislikes - *People's knees
*Fun Fact About You - *I am responsible for 15 hit and runs between the years 1996 and 1999, I was briefly 
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* - no


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 14, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Have you done anything publicly released?


Nothing yet but there will be, signed a few NDA's.


----------



## njoyrself (Nov 15, 2021)

Seymour Glass said:


> Likes: Morrissey, Hitler


who would’ve thought, the Morrissey fan is also a eugenics fan


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 15, 2021)

Xenomorph said:


> Nothing yet but there will be, signed a few NDA's.


Don't have a voice reel?

Either way, good job!


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 15, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Don't have a voice reel?
> 
> Either way, good job!


In the process actually. Got introduced to a few folks in the buisiness who hooked me up through their contacts and I auditioned!


----------



## CarbieDoll (Nov 15, 2021)

Rate me late, idec. I need a bit of clarification on the art part. I usually do it IRL, not digital art. I would feel weird just sending a pic of what I created. The focus should be on something that can be sent via PM, right?


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Nov 15, 2021)

CarbieDoll said:


> Rate me late, idec. I need a bit of clarification on the art part. I usually do it IRL, not digital art. I would feel weird just sending a pic of what I created. The focus should be on something that can be sent via PM, right?


Well taken pic or a scan should be fine. That's how a lot commercial art in book illustrations and prints is done so should be fine for kiwi farms as well.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 15, 2021)

CarbieDoll said:


> Rate me late, idec. I need a bit of clarification on the art part. I usually do it IRL, not digital art. I would feel weird just sending a pic of what I created. The focus should be on something that can be sent via PM, right?


A scan or high quality picture is fine. The artwork/gift doesn't have to be digital in and of itself. It just has to be able to be digitally distributed for me to pass out.


----------



## PinstripeLuns (Nov 15, 2021)

Name: PinstripeLuns
Likes: late nineties, early 00s vampire/gothy media, especially anime n manga. vidya, 3ds, ps4. any moe shit. sweets, food, books (not fantasy or scifi). typical girl shit.
Dislikes: cheese n tomatoes. nothing else.
Fun Fact About You: slightly more likely to be struck by lightning. magnetic.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: no sorry


----------



## Burd Turglar (Nov 15, 2021)

@Burd Turglar 

Likes-
Horror movies, hip hop and nasty EDM, east coast comedy like LOS and Shane Gillis, hippie drugs and retro video games

Dislikes- 
Romcoms, country and pop music, west coast comedy, trannies, people who say they don't like dogs.

Fun fact-
I missed the early years of CWC because I was busy doing drugs and throwing underground raves.


I don't know what being a Christmas bot means so I'm going to say no.


----------



## Trusty Patches (Nov 15, 2021)

*Name:* Trusty Patches
*Likes:* dark souls 3 pvp, cringe compilations, seals
*Dislikes:* filthy clerics, ethan ralph
*Fun Fact About You:* i am bad at thinking of facts about myself
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? *sure


----------



## Sammy (Nov 15, 2021)

Samoyed said:


> december 11th so @Sammy can join. he forgot to last year at it was at the 10th at that point


I totally forgot about that.

Man, maybe I shouldn't be _the_ mod helping out @The Last Stand behind the scenes with this then, that just sounds... dangerous.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 15, 2021)

Sammy said:


> I totally forgot about that.
> 
> Man, maybe I shouldn't be _the_ mod helping out @The Last Stand behind the scenes with this then, that just sounds... dangerous.


Anybody else want to take the throne? I think @MerriedxReldnahc volunteered.


----------



## Seymour Glass (Nov 15, 2021)

njoyrself said:


> who would’ve thought, the Morrissey fan is also a eugenics fan


Maybe there's a biological correlation!


----------



## Sammy (Nov 15, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Anybody else want to take the throne? I think @MerriedxReldnahc volunteered.


Naaaaaaaah it'll be fine.
Probably.

I mean I won't deny @MerriedxReldnahc the opportunity to help in holiday festivities and stuff, that'd just be rude, but it'll probably be fine, probably. Most probably.

EDIT:
Very probably.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 15, 2021)

In previous years we've always had several people helping out the main organizer, that way everyone was assigned a specific list of people to contact about gifts. That way the workload is balanced out better. I would say that we might need two extra people at least to be part of the distribution team.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 16, 2021)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> In previous years we've always had several people helping out the main organizer, that way everyone was assigned a specific list of people to contact about gifts. That way the workload is balanced out better. I would say that we might need two extra people at least to be part of the distribution team.


Are these separate from helpers?


----------



## Fields Of Rye (Nov 16, 2021)

@Fields Of Rye 

Likes: Cute Shit. Slobbermutt. Matchlocks. Bread and Bread making. Industrial Chemical Processing plants. Dogs. Drawing. Vidya. 

Dislikes: Political Shit. Gay Shit. Hollywood Hulk Hogan. Eco shit unless it's ecoterrorism, which is entertaining and based. The British and anyone close enough to the British to have pride in how British they aren't.  

Fun Fact: I did the reddit secret Santa like 4 times when I was a kid and got gypped every fucking time. I'll also probably just make a shitty drawing. 

Xmas Bot? I mean, maybe? If you really need me.


----------



## Crepidodera fulvicornis (Nov 16, 2021)

Name: Crepidodera fulvicornis
Likes:
Cats​Baby mammals​Fallout 1, 3, New Vegas​Story focused videogames​Things with lots of details​Music, movies, fashion and aesthetics overall of 1930-40s (excluding war stuff)​Anatomy​Dislikes:
Insects (excluding bees, beetles, butterflies)​Gen-Z aesthetics​Consoomer culture​Military related stuff​Sci-fi​Politics​Sexual stuff​Fun Fact About You: the first movie I've ever seen on a big screen was The Fantom Menace.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? - this is my first one, so I pass this time


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Nov 16, 2021)

Name: @Ol Dirty Fatso
Likes: cats, cooking, rap, dude lmao, art history
Dislikes: edgelords, deathfats and bees
Fun fact: I eat ass
Xmas bot: nah b I'm lazy


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Nov 16, 2021)

Name: Garthmarenghisdankplace
Likes: Animals, aquascaping, Irish gaming Youtubers, gardening, sim games.

Dislikes: most other things with a special nod to gender ideology and litterers. 

Xmas Bot: I will accept the task bestowed upon me.


----------



## Acceptable (Nov 16, 2021)

Wait when will I find out who I get?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 16, 2021)

Acceptable said:


> Wait when will I find out who I get?


I will assign you your Secret Santa next month. After that, you'll have time to create your gift based on your Secret Santa and send your gift to me. I will then give out the gifts on Christmas.


----------



## Termina (Nov 16, 2021)

I did the kiwi secret santa last year and I'm looking forward to it this year too.

Name: @Termina
Likes: video games (mostly Zelda and Pokemon)
Dislikes: trannies, niggers
Fun fact: I've never broken a bone before.
X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: no


----------



## like_shutup_&_drive_scoob (Nov 16, 2021)

Name - like_shut_up_&_drive_scoob
Likes -  hollow knight, trails in the sky, paper mario (only the first 2), classic anime (80s/90s), cats, scooby doo, manga, old skool fantasy books like John Carter and LOTR, progressive rock, jazz, and new wave.
Dislikes - progressive politics, gorn, weebs, animal abuse, rap, country music, cartoon network cartoons, and unironic edge lords.
Fun Fact About You - I beat mass effect on the highest difficulty during my first place thru. I uh sing sometimes.


----------



## Monoko (Nov 16, 2021)

whoaaa this looks fun

(my) Name (is not important.... what is important is what im going to do....) - Monoko
Likes - eatin fun dip
Dislikes - people who say adam sandler's click was a bad movie okay like dude click fucking rocks it made me cry really hard near the end how could you even say that
Fun Fact - my favorite national anthem is latvia's national anthem
X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000 - I hate robots


----------



## Elaine Miller (Nov 17, 2021)

@What the shit wanted me to do this so here goes: 
Name : Elaine Miller
Likes : shitposting, programming, anything AI related, @tinycactus on Instagram‘s art, anarchy, rock & indie music & karma 
Dislikes : SJWs/lolcow.farm, Tiktokers, Mia Khalifa, the government, most of the police force, political censorship, injustice, libertarians & tech conglomerates
Fun Fact About You : lurked this site years before I got a thread 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? : absolutely, why not?


----------



## Surtur (Nov 17, 2021)

It swells my heart to see this is still going. Merry Christmas you nerds.


----------



## Probably An Autist (Nov 17, 2021)

fuck it

@Probably an Autist
Likes: vidja, animu, 90s JDM cars, gym, schizocows, shitposting, you guys <3
Dislikes: online lgbt faggotry, heights, cinnamon
Fun Fact About You: I can cross each of my eyes independently to one another
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: If you *really* need me to, I can try.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Nov 17, 2021)

Name:  @Cynically Insane 
Likes:  Music, sport, 2A, lulz, cooking, baking and food, Salvador Dali, optical illusions, reading, pets over people
Dislikes:   All things weeb, bobs, vagene and dick pics (As a woman, if I wanted to see a guys cock I'd just ask him.), incels, normies, trannies, furries.
Fun Fact About You:   I am an old, based mom.  
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:  No.  I'll focus on making 1 quality product.


----------



## Cool Dog (Nov 17, 2021)

Its gonna be a cum tribute isnt it?


----------



## The Fraggle Queen (Nov 17, 2021)

Name: The Fraggle Queen
Likes: Sanrio, pokémon, old cartoons, silent hill, weird obscure horror games, studio Ghibli, rock music
Dislikes: Marvel comics, most pop music, most people
Fun fact about me: I have over £1000 worth of horror collectibles.
X-mas bot: Not sure, depends on how much baba fraggle kicks the shit out of my womb.


----------



## thinking about mr hands (Nov 17, 2021)

Name: Thinking About Mr Hands
Likes: Attack On Titanrip, Toradora, Assassination Classroom, Final Fantasy XV, Pokemon, drawing, music, ice skating, shitposts, Vidiya Games, Jschlatt I apologize, my likes look very faggoty, the good Lord and savior Jesus Christ amen
Dislikes: Any Marvel movie after Winter Soldier (besides spiderverse, the Spidernigga rocked), twitterfags, doin the naughty before marriage, anyone who acts like they're "baby uwu and so innocent and wholesome" or "fierce and a baddie", parents who let their kids on the internet unsupervised.
Fun Fact About You: I've been drawing and writing my entire life and still am bad at art
X-MAS SPIRIT BOT: Maybe? I work a lot, but I'd love to try as a just in case!!


----------



## Bugs_Galore (Nov 17, 2021)

Name: @Bugs_Galore 
Likes: Country Music, Hunting, Fishing, Skyrim, Dogs, DOOM, Goblin Slayer, 3D Printing
Dislikes: City Dwellers, Cities,  Troons, Reddit, All Rap Music, Furries, Breadtubers
Fun Fact About You:  I am currently attending school trying to get my Doctorate of Veterinary Medicine 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:  Unfortunately no. Not enough free time, sorry!


----------



## Lunete (Nov 18, 2021)

Name: Lunete
Likes: Jojo, cute animals, nature
Dislikes: Fat chicks
Fun Fact About You: I have no idea how I got this true and honest fan rating. I just woke up one day and it was there.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? I might be able to do one or two.


----------



## Overly Serious (Nov 18, 2021)

*Name:* Overly Serious.
*Likes:* Attractive women; History; Ancient Rome; Nightcore; Blue Oyster Cult and their contemporaries; RPGs; creepy crawlies and bugs of all kinds.
*Dislikes:* Reggae, Marxists, Large Passenger Jets, Thai food, Coconuts
*Fun Fact About You*: Fast typist; Child of the Sixties and the Summer of Love (original, not riot one); Once ate an entire box of weetabix in 30mins (the double packet size, not the little small ones).
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? *Alas, don't have the skills and it takes me all my time to do just one decent gift. So not this year, sorry. Maybe in emergency.


----------



## Gorgar (Nov 18, 2021)

Gaymead said:


> NAME​Ganymedes (Γανυμήδης), Ganymede, or just GaymeadLIKES AND INTERESTS​Classical Greek art and Imperial Roman art (e.g. the Fayum Mummy Portraits), Byzantine Art, Early and High Italian and Dutch Renaissance Art, Pre-Raphaelite Movement, Late 19th and Early 20th Century Art (think Gustav Klimt, Aubrey Beardsley, Alphonse Mucha, and Harry Clarke) Spy thrillers (either James Bond on one extreme and Geroge Smiley on the other) and Crime fiction (particularly Noir), the animated films of Cartoon Saloon, learning languages like French, German, Greek, Latin, Russian, Hebrew, Myths, Legends, Fairytales, Chivalric Romances and EpicsDISLIIKES​Faggotry (of the unfunny and tasteless kind), moral outrage for clout, Tumblr/CalArts-tier shite, poolitics by grifters on both ends of the political spectrum, weebshite and degenerate decadence in Anime/North American/European animation (looking at you, France), personal politics that fucks everyone overFUN FACTS​I had a Jollibee Palabok Fiesta and I liked it very much,
> I sat next to an iguana without realizing it (i thought it was a statue), I am an eternal bitch slaveX-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000 STATUS​Only on Weekends, bitch


The based legend.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 18, 2021)

Overly Serious said:


> *Likes:* Attractive women;


Name ten attractive women.


----------



## Nein Inch Nales (Nov 18, 2021)

>Name: Nein Inch Nales
>Likes: Goth girls, Castlevania games, Bloodstained games, Blaster Master Zero series, Mega Man X, artwork and drawing, bobs and vagene, The prodigy and bands like it, macabre stuff (see my profile picture), goofy memes.
>Dislikes: animal torture, political fag shit (i.e woke shit and cuckservative grifting), retarded conspiracies, narcissistic dumbasses, fundies.
>Fun fact about me: I'm still alive, apparently. 
>Spirit bot 9000: No.


----------



## Professor Iris (Nov 18, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Good question. No dick pics as gifts. SFW.


...what about pics of people named Richard?


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Nov 19, 2021)

Name: @Conan O'Barbarian
Likes: Classic scifi and fantasy, ancient history and folklore of all kinds, extinct animals and cryptids, extant animals especially bears, geology, nature, video games especially horror and adventure,, Yakuza, Soulsborne
Dislikes: Just about every internet subculture there is, furries, identity politics, tankies, heat, lazy coworkers, americanized ethnic food
Fun Fact About You: I get extremely excited about the things I do like, but I will rope myself before I step foot in any kind of fandom setting.  Scandinavian.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I may be able to do one or two extra given notice


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 19, 2021)

Name: @Miel67
Likes: Drawing, Coloring, Kiwi Farms, Anime, Reading, My Pet Turtles, Sunshine and Food
Dislikes: Roleplay and Furries/Gross Fetishes
Fun Fact About You: I was gifted 10 adult coloring books and I'm now finishing my first one
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Probably not


----------



## Overly Serious (Nov 19, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Name ten attractive women.





Spoiler



*Gina Carano





Rachel Nicholls


Lena Headey


Georgina Moon


Mongolian Woman with Ruddy Great Bird (actual name)


Brie Larson. I can't help it. It's those cold, merciless eyes devoid of human emotion, that shovel-shaped perfection of her face. She's like a murderous sex-doll to me.


Bingbing Li (might have seen her in The Meg).


Deborah Ann Woll (in this picture she looks like Golum in drag but I still think she's cute.


Wallis Day


Jennifer Lawrence


*


----------



## NimertiS (Nov 19, 2021)

Name: Aikaterini (Katerina)
Likes: Photography, storytelling, reading, writing, kiwi farms, chocolate , music and tarot
Dislikes: furries, troons and pedos
Fun fact about me: I've won poetry and drawing contest when I was little and a photo contest in 2014
Able to be a bot? Yes

Oh and sorry about my cum recipes cook book  that I gave as a gift to someone here, I'm deeply sorry


----------



## LordofTendons (Nov 20, 2021)

NimertiS said:


> Name: Aikaterini
> Likes: Photography, storytelling, reading, writing, kiwi farms, chocolate , music and tarot
> Dislikes: furries, troons and pedos
> Fun fact about me: I've won poetry and drawing contest when I was little and a photo contest in 2014
> ...


I don't know why you would mention a book like that and not share it with the rest of the class.


----------



## David Brown (Nov 20, 2021)

Name: @David Brown 
Likes: Conspiracy theorizing, humorous and irreverent treatment of historical tragedies (i.e. joking about the JFK assassination or 9/11), classic American literature like Melville or McCarthy, metal and punk music, learning or reading about  different perspectives and ideas, Sneed
Dislikes: Excessive weebery, jannies, political sperging, unhealthy obsessions over things outside of our control
Fun Fact: I've played guitar for over ten years and I am PROUDLY mediocre. Have written, played and sang, recorded, and produced several songs for various terminally online communities.
Xmas Spirit Bot: Won't say yes now, ask me later if it comes down to it.

Sweating while trying to write my likes and dislikes in a way that doesn't make me come off like a pretentious tool. May or may not have succeeded.


----------



## NimertiS (Nov 21, 2021)

LordofTendons said:


> I don't know why you would mention a book like that and not share it with the rest of the class.


There: https://www.docdroid.net/10r3r/9312...-collection-of-semen-based-recipes-pdf#page=2


----------



## Tranimal Farm (Nov 21, 2021)

*Name *- Tranimal Farm (formerly Loony Troons)
*Likes - *Art, particularly modern fantasy/sci-fi stuff, particularly art done by the League of Legends splash team, (e.g. Esben Rasmussen, Victor Maury) Alex Flores my favorite artist currently. Nordic folk music like Einar Selvic, Danheim, Heilung. Wholesome shit.
*Dislikes - *Abstract/modern art. Fat positivity. Offensive jokes that aren't funny, saying nigger doesn't make you the king of comedy, even the internet. Faggots, not gays, not queers in general, but specifically faggots, y'all know what I mean.
*Fun fact about me - *I have basically been constipated since birth. Majority of my childhood was on a fuckin horse's dose of laxatives.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? *- Don't count on it. could change


----------



## Lovecraft's Cat (Nov 21, 2021)

Name: Lovecraft's Cat
Likes: Lore-heavy media (vidya in particular), medieval history, languages, edgy jokes, logic puzzles, trivia, math (I only know up to first-year calculus)
Dislikes: Leftist ideology, hypocrisy, Harry Potter, fanfictions of any kind, anything that takes itself too seriously
Fun Fact about me: My dad worked as a NASA contractor for a short while. Or so he tells me.
Can I be a Christmas Spirit Bot: Prolly not


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 22, 2021)

*Name:* Dolphin Lundgren
*Likes:* Anything involving Old Hollywood, silent films, anything Victorian and Edwardian, moodboards, Books: especially classic novels: especially books by EM Forster and F. Scott Fitzgerald. British television and old British comedy- mostly Blackadder, Black Books, or Jeeves And Wooster, Bioshock, Ragtime music, Audiobooks, Writing, Classical, Celtic, and oldies music, Wild west history, Impressionist art. Ambience videos. I love ambience videos.
*Dislikes:* ASMR. Fuck ASMR. I may like ambience but I can't stand ASMR sounds. Snobs or cliques. Superhero films. Modern art. Stans. Beyonce. In fact, I don't like her fans either. People who act like they're funny when they're actually obnoxious. Tik-Tok. Science fiction.
*Fun Fact About You:* My earliest memory is me burning half my head with a candle when I was 2 years old. Doctors thought my mom did it, but I remember climbing on the counter and listening to it.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000*?: No , don't have time.


----------



## awoo (Nov 24, 2021)

Name: @awoo 
Likes: programming, math sometimes, legos, minecraft, all autism things , coffee, being offensive, especially political memes
Dislikes: libtards, modern pop music, boring people? idk
Fun fact about me: I am simultaneously lazy and a hard worker. It switches
Able to be a bot? No


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 24, 2021)

@Suburban Bastard
Likes: metal, action and rpg games, blood + gore, formality, the beach, mindless destruction, bad cook lolcows, kirlia

Dislikes: gay shit, bananas, sex toys, toys, country music, New Jersey

Fun fact: I was a public beach lifeguard for 4 years.

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I may


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Nov 24, 2021)

*Name* - The Empirical Bogey

*Likes* - The Humanities (not pretentiously), especially Western humanities and culture, languages, Internet culture and history, older technology, RPGs usually action or strategy or Zelda-like games, optimistic or cool or funny media, all kinds of weather, food and cooking

*Dislikes* - The stock KF dislikes, plus annoying music, indistinct and identical music, woe-is-me, vapid, or all-is-trash edgelord media, those attitudes in real life, vaporwave, white chocolate, apple pie, gummy peach rings

*Fun Fact* - I had Asian eyes until around age six. No one could guess my ethnicity and everyone thought I was adopted.

*Can be a Cheer Bot?* - No, maybe next year. Sorry.


----------



## spencer reid (Nov 24, 2021)

*name*: Spencer Reid - going to try and give a variety of likes so you're not stuck, feel free to also get hints from my profile or something, sorry for the zoomer tastes

*likes* : art, anime and manga style, rabbits and small animals, law (as a subject), films, mystery as a genre, reading ('dark academia' type things), moodboards, anything cute, indie perfume/fragrances in generalspecific likes : Person of interest, omori, the secret history, pixel art, story based games (LiS, visual novels) + rpgmaker, the cartoon 'amphibia' (and frogs more generally), taylor swift, math rock, city pop, cartoon saloon movies
Anime : Yoshitoshi ABe works (particularly haibane renmei and lain), monster, ikuhara works (utena and penguindrum), madoka, erased, ghibli movies*dislikes : *excessive fanservice, noise, internet arguments*fun fact about me : *my female rabbit is called leo

*able to be xmas bot?: *prob not


----------



## awol (Nov 24, 2021)

*Name* - fuckin AWOL

*Likes* - violence & memes

*Dislikes* - internet forums

*Fun Fact* - I invented the .

*Can be a Cheer Bot? - FUCK no*


----------



## Tom Nook's Gloryhole (Nov 24, 2021)

I will literally send a big box of anthrax to anyone who pms me their address


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 24, 2021)

Was considering skipping out this year given my lack of presence since May. But what the heck?


Name: Jewelsmakerguy
Likes: Same as previous threads - the 1980s, robots, cars, animation
Dislikes: Likewise - Stupid people, green bell peppers
Fun Fact About You - the first ever Transformers figure I ever got was this guy on my fifth birthday
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? - Depending on when the assignments are given out, probably.


----------



## Some Badger (Nov 24, 2021)

I'll give this a go, what the hey.

*Name: *Some Badger

*Likes:* drawing, animation, weeb shit, vaporwave art, european badgers, furry art I guess, RPGs, jidaigeki media, medieval history, celtic iconography, Fire Emblem (strategy games in general, really), gondola : DDDD, consuming spicy food, D&D homebrews, Latin choirs, the Second Amendment

*Dislikes:* capeshit, Twitter, vegan alternatives, corporate art, overpriced food, grifters, hamfisted politics in my media, art hoes

*Fun fact about [me]:* My beard is four different colors but I color it to match my hair in my art.

*Can I be crimmus bot:* Nah, I'd like to get at least one of these under my belt first just so I know what I'm getting myself into. Maybe next year??


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 25, 2021)

Hope everybody had a good Thanksgiving. Get ready for Mariah Carey on repeat because we're approaching the Christmas season!

Sign ups last until December 7th so that you're forewarned.


----------



## jorgoth (Nov 26, 2021)

Username: Jorgoth
Likes: Guns, girls, anime, Japan, physics, animals, children, computers, robots, mass death (of people obviously)
Dislikes: Trans rights, being expected to care about things I don't care about
Fun Fact About You: I recently had way too much iron in my blood because I supplemented both Vitamin C and iron, making me constantly tired. After deliberately bloodletting on a daily basis for the past few days, I've begun feeling way better.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No


----------



## Apis mellifera (Nov 26, 2021)

name: Apis Mellifera

likes: bees, frogs and salamanders, dinosaurs, gardening, bird watching, nature, Ozymandias, Fungi from Yuggoth, cosmic horror and scifi writing, Portal, Gorillaz's Demon Days, horror art, forum-type art (comically bad photoshop jobs, ms paint comics), minecraft, stellaris, unique recipes

dislikes: loud = funny humour, reddit, twitter, white chocolate

fun fact about you: I regularly read poetry aloud to my dogs to practise my enunciation/accent

christmas bot? yes


----------



## Str8Bustah (Nov 26, 2021)

fuck it, here we go


Username: Str8Bustah
Likes: Mecha, Mythology, Breakcore, Puzzles, Snowboarding, Antiquarian stuff
Dislikes: Trannies, Chinks, Contrarians, Urbanites, Gore, Non-Denominationals
Fun Fact About You: I've been choking in my sleep for over a year now and even though the doctors found out what's wrong with me they aren't doing anything about it haha.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? All I want for Christmas is for Mariah Carey to shut the fuck up. Gregorian Chant and Choirs not Pop Music and Ballads. Amen.


----------



## Starved Artist (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm just here to draw random stuff for people. 

Do I have to participate in the questionnaire? The only thing I hate more than myself is talking about myself lmao.


----------



## Puff (Nov 26, 2021)

Starved Artist said:


> I'm just here to draw random stuff for people.
> 
> Do I have to participate in the questionnaire? The only thing I hate more than myself is talking about myself lmao.


But the farms want to know about you. We will use the information only for good, we promise.

When do we get our assignments?


----------



## Starved Artist (Nov 27, 2021)

Name : Starving Artist. Might change it if I feel like it.
Likes:  Mecha anime, movies and videogames. Japanese films. Serial killings. Guro. Musicals.  Building plastic models of robots.
Dislikes : the Voice of Wendee Lee.  People who touch everything in the store.
Fun Fact About You:  I am amazingly plain. Like if you look at me, you couldn't guess anything I like.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes. Depends on how complex the request is.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 27, 2021)

Name: @Cedric_Eff
Likes: Bears, Planes, Firearms, Automobiles, Motorbikes, Robots, Bicycles, Trains, Bears, Bears, Bears
Dislikes: Shitake Mushrooms, atheists.
Fun Fact About You: I can draw
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yea homie.


----------



## Actinidia (Nov 27, 2021)

Name: @Actinidia
Likes: Animals as long as they have fur, mathematics (think Positron sort of thing), Roman history (I particularly enjoy the late Republic including Sulla and Marius), Art Nouveau, Tom Lehrer and/or Ted Kaczynski, gardening (plants or mushrooms), vector art, being catty about fat retards, slightly autistic vidya (Rimworld, Crusader Kings, Star Wars: Squadrons, that sort of thing), antique cookbooks, the track to Death Stranding is good but the game is a little too weird.
Dislikes: Fetishists, trannies and furries in particular, Christmas music, turnips, coomerism or consoomerism in general, parents (kids are usually OK), anyone who makes anything their whole fucking personality.
Fun Fact: Nobody I met as an adult, not even my closest friends or spouse, know that I post here or about several of my other interests (all boring/normal and non-sexual, think antiques, the second language I speak, the Unix workstations in the closet, the small collection of PM) because I didn't talk about it so long that it feels weird now. This summarizes my whole life.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure. I can draw. Can't sing or write fiction, though.


----------



## Overly Serious (Nov 27, 2021)

Starved Artist said:


> I'm just here to draw random stuff for people.
> 
> Do I have to participate in the questionnaire? The only thing I hate more than myself is talking about myself lmao.



I'm sure you could volunteer as just a X-bot helper and it would be much appreciated. There's always a few wastrels that fail to deliver and someone has to make a present on short notice.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 27, 2021)

Name - Sailor 
Likes - Britain and British scenery, Beatrix Potter, Cats, Sherlock Holmes stuff, Charles Dickens, Comics, Pokemon. 
Dislikes - Harry Potter, Raisins, Niggers, Troons, Shitty Lolcow streamers who obviously use the Kiwi Farms as their own personal content mine and don't do any research themselves.   
Fun Fact - I have played an Nintendo DS in a nightclub 
Able to be a X-Mas Spirit Bot 9000? - I guess?


----------



## Jah Hates Kaffirs (Nov 27, 2021)

*Name:* Jah Hates Kaffirs
*Likes: *Jah
*Dislikes: *Kaffirs
*Fun Fact About You:* It's not a Rasta thing.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* The only spirit I recognize is the Spirit of Allah (swt).


----------



## creamy cookies (Nov 28, 2021)

name - creamy cookies
likes - cute anime girls doing cute things, cats, frogs, and virtual youtubers, namely calliope mori and la+ darknesss. i'm a gachafag and genshin impact is an obsession of mine currently as regrettable as it is. other than all that i love indie horror games very much.
dislikes - terminally online twittertards.
fun fact 'bout me - will be a game dev in the near future. i'm currently doubling as an artist and writer, so either of those will be what i provide.
able to be an xmas bot? - no idea, depends how busy i am, i can maybe fit one or two more gifts.


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Nov 28, 2021)

@Vinluv Handesbukia
Likes: Son of the Mask,A&W,Sweeney Todd (and Sondheim adjacent),Black Dynamite,Neurology,Christianity,Legos,Photoshop,Hellraiser,Pierce Brosnan The Architect,Joe Winko
Dislikes: Hippies,Atheism,Paganism,Gender Dysmorphia,Anti-Cringe,Leftism,Sneed,Most Furries
Fun Fact: I can put my legs behind my back
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? Perhapssss….


----------



## Law (Dec 1, 2021)

Name: Law
Likes: terfistry, insult comedy, cooking (and this fine forum of course)
Dislikes: spiders, coomers, goreposting
Fun Fact About You: I recently got into 3D resin printing as a hobby
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes!


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 2, 2021)

When can we start getting our assignments? Some of us less talented farmers need as long as possible to produce something semi-non-insulting.


----------



## Deadwaste (Dec 2, 2021)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Name: @Cedric_Eff
> Likes: Bears, Planes, Firearms, Automobiles, Motorbikes, Robots, Bicycles, Trains, Bears, Bears, Bears
> Dislikes: Shitake Mushrooms
> Fun Fact About You: I can draw
> Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yea homie.


----------



## Cats (Dec 2, 2021)

I love that cat, r u participating in the Anal Secret Santa?


----------



## Wisseau (Dec 2, 2021)

Might as well toss my hat in

Name: Wisseau
Likes: Pokemon, first person shooter games, zombies, sleeping in, chocolate, peppermint
Dislikes: Eggs, modern art
Fun Fact About You: I know how to fluently swear in 6 different languages
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No, unfortunately.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Dec 3, 2021)

Likes: History, good anime, storytelling, absurdist humor, combat sports.
Dislikes: Brussel Sprouts & Marmite, Commies, BLM, feminists, soyboys.
Fun Fact: I own a full set of riot body armor, although I've never been to a riot. 
Able to be a X-MAS Spirit Bot? I could probably do at least one helper bot gift.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 3, 2021)

Overly Serious said:


> When can we start getting our assignments? Some of us less talented farmers need as long as possible to produce something semi-non-insulting.


I say the 7th. I know there's a concern about time and sign-ups, so I'm considering ending it early.


----------



## Loona (Dec 4, 2021)

Name — @Loona

Likes — Loona from Helluva Boss (obviously), funny stuff, mint, vanilla, big booba, rain, KF, pineapple, abandoned buildings

Dislikes — Troons, country music, olives, waking up early, people who put politics in everything, spicy food, capeshit

Fun Fact About Me — When I was about 9 years old, I won a Mario Kart Wii tournament at my local library. I don't think there were a lot of participants but I was the youngest person there so it's still impressive.

X-Mas Spirit Bot 9000 — I'll pass, I'm kind of a procrastinator.


----------



## Fandom Trash (Dec 4, 2021)

Been loving this.


*Name*: Fandom Trash
*Likes*: Animal Crossing villagers (namely Isabelle, Marshal, Ankha, and Molly), Pokemon and Cats (specifically Siamese cats) and Art (Personally I just perfer a drawing for christmas)
*Dislikes*: Lolcows
*Fun Fact About You*: I used to be a big Shadow the hedgehog fan back in the day till he got his own game (you know the one I'm talking about) and realized how terrible the Sonic franchise actually is.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* : Sadly no



Spoiler: PS



I never got the chance to say this but @MerriedxReldnahc , I was your secret santa from last year. I'm glad you enjoyed the drawings!


----------



## winterfag (Dec 4, 2021)

(bahhh I swore I submitted this in the first few days but this was still in the post editor. Glad I checked again before the deadline!)

@winterfag
Likes: Genshin Impact boys, Akira, Serial Experiments Lain, Zelda, Oney Plays, David Bowie, classic Simpsons, Old School Runescape
Dislikes: Most fellow gays, so dating's kind of difficult :/
Fun Fact About You: Before covid I worked on some short films with friends, ought to get back into that scene sometime
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Been a bit busy so I probably shouldn't. Maybe next year!


----------



## Cousin_Larry (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm in. 

Cousin Larry. 
Likes: dogs, reality TV (shut up)
Dislikes: people who don't hold the door for you or say thank you when you do
Fun fact: I don't have wisdom teeth.  I know it's not fun,  but it's good for me!

I can write,  if that helps.


----------



## Just A Fat Round Bird (Dec 5, 2021)

-Just A Fat Round Bird
-Like: Birds (ofc), hiking, camping, snow- and rainstorms, unreasonable endurance running. guinness
-Dislike: Snails/Slugs, troons, popculture/-music, most movies, abrahamic religions, 'social' media, IoT
-Fun Fact: I fixed my very first own laptop with duct tape when the plastic shell broke, twice. Prolonged its live by about 2 years.
-XMAS BOT 9000: only one pls.


----------



## Gunslinger (Dec 6, 2021)

Name: @Gunslinger

Likes: Cats, Christmas (movies, music, all of it) vidja esp Silent Hill games & Elder Scrolls Series, the Addams Family, horror movies and books, cooking and trying new recipes, baking, cute animals and nature, ❄ snow, metal music

Dislikes: politics, people who are anti-gun & anti Second Amendment, social media

Fun Fact About You: I play guitar and piano

Able To Do X-mas spirit bot: I could probably do a couple. Will most likely be drawings.


----------



## Sammy (Dec 6, 2021)

Name: Sammy

Likes:
Firearms, Sleeping, 3D Modeling, Artistry, Hot Girls, Roguelike video games, this new fucking Halo that's good imagine the odds, the history of computing, SS13, Apple electronics, Deagle Nation,

Dislikes:
Politics, not sleeping, running (though I should do it more), This year, this year, this fucking year.

Fun Fact About You:
I haven't shaved since April or May. Initially it was out of grief from a life event I'm not going into here, but after a while I just decided to lean into it and grow a legit ass wizard beard, and learn all about the different oils and stuff to groom and care for it proper. Side effect is all the Islam mouse jokes are kinda funnier now that I have the beard to go along with them.
Past that, I don't fucking know, this year has destroyed my soul and I don't feel very fun these days.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 7, 2021)

Thank you for everybody who has submitted a Secret Santa ticket!

I'm now closing submissions so I could pass out Secret Santas for Christmas. 

Be on the lookout through your DMs within a few days.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 9, 2021)

So, we still waiting on those DMs?


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 9, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> So, we still waiting on those DMs?


DMs will be sent out by Sunday at the latest. I'm still busy with outside stuff to sit down.


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Dec 10, 2021)

Name: T_HolygrailJesuschrist2
Likes: Comedy
Dislikes: CIA 
Fun Fact: I saw Twilight on opening day 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?
Hell yes.


----------



## Deadwaste (Dec 10, 2021)

T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 said:


> Name: T_HolygrailJesuschrist2
> Likes: Comedy
> Dislikes: CIA
> Fun Fact: I saw Twilight on opening day
> ...


its too late fam


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Dec 11, 2021)

Deadwaste said:


> its too late fam


Well that sucks. But better late than never i guess


----------



## Gaymead (Dec 11, 2021)

I have some questions concerning the Secret Santa:

Do we have to (or if not, can we) send a weekly progress report via dms to show that work is actually being carried out, as well as to provide critique and support for participants?
Are the gifts given to their respective recipients directly from the participants or from a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Also, are the gifts given privately in dms, or email, or posted publicly in this thread (which goes back to the previous question of who will post the gift)?
Are all direct questions and requests between X-MAS SPIRIT BOTS and participants private or are they publicly announced in this thread?
There might be more questions that I don’t have rn, but I just wanted to put it out their to not not only Reassure myself but also other participants in the Secret Santa.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Dec 11, 2021)

Gaymead said:


> I have some questions concerning the Secret Santa:
> 
> Do we have to (or if not, can we) send a weekly progress report via dms to show that work is actually being carried out, as well as to provide critique and support for participants?
> Are the gifts given to their respective recipients directly from the participants or from a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Also, are the gifts given privately in dms, or email, or posted publicly in this thread (which goes back to the previous question of who will post the gift)?
> ...


I'm no expert, but I participated last year. The instructions on where to send the gifts was in the DM I got, so it should be the same for you? I.e. send it as a reply to the DM from the organizer that sent you the DM telling you who you got. You shouldn't send anything directly to your secret santa. Unless you have generic questions I guess. Then ask here. After gifts are handed out/after the deadline I'm pretty sure you can post the gift you got here. It's warm and fuzzy to see someone post your art/creation/etc.

You don't need to send updates as far as I'm aware, just send the finished product by the deadline. I admit I started mine last year in the last week until the due date. But I still put a lot of effort into it. I know exactly what I'm gonna do for my santa now that I've looked over their description. So I guess I'll start on that soon-ish. Sometimes people are rude and don't send anything for their santa. But people like me signed up to make a last minute gift for people too.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 12, 2021)

Hello everybody!

Just a little PSA for those participated in this year Secret Santa!






Firstly, thanks to all that signed up as participants and X-Mas Spirit Bots this year! It's a large list of members to go through and hand out assignments. That said, we are planning to finish handing out assignments by Sunday. Check your DMs for your Secret Santa periodically.

Also, @s0mbra and others, please enable DM messaging for your profile so that we could give you your assignments accordingly. We are unable to do so if you limited your DMs to people that follow you. 

Any more questions or concerns, do not hesitant to contact me.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Dec 12, 2021)

Mine has some good likes. I just might do two.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 12, 2021)

Coffee Druid said:


> You don't need to send updates as far as I'm aware, just send the finished product by the deadline. I admit I started mine last year in the last week until the due date. But I still put a lot of effort into it. I know exactly what I'm gonna do for my santa now that I've looked over their description. So I guess I'll start on that soon-ish. Sometimes people are rude and don't send anything for their santa. But people like me signed up to make a last minute gift for people too.


I started mine the same day I got my assignment and I was still working right up to the deadline. Honestly, I hope I get mine today as promised as I need all the time I've got. Also, I hope I get someone I have a good idea for - last year's description left me almost nothing to work with and was a real struggle.


----------



## Ona Quest (Dec 12, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Just a little PSA for those participated in this year Secret Santa!
> 
> ...


Noticed my DM was closed. It's open now


----------



## Actinidia (Dec 12, 2021)

I just checked and my DM's are not closed.


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Dec 12, 2021)

My DMs are open, still don't know whose Christmas I get to brighten.
Thanks for doing all this Last Stand.


----------



## Pickle Dick (Dec 12, 2021)

Not getting my DMs, even though I think they're enabled. How long will it be until I receive any instructions about my secret santa stuff?


----------



## Apis mellifera (Dec 12, 2021)

Pickle Dick said:


> Not getting my DMs, even though I think they're enabled. How long will it be until I receive any instructions about my secret santa stuff?


Distributor is probably American, it likely isn't Sunday for them yet. Be patient bro


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 12, 2021)

Apis mellifera said:


> Distributor is probably American, it likely isn't Sunday for them yet. Be patient bro


What are you talking about? It's a few hours away from being Monday in America, also my DM's are open and I haven't gotten anything yet.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 12, 2021)

Tfw no DM


----------



## Lime Rogue (Dec 13, 2021)

Haven't got my dm yet.


----------



## Actinidia (Dec 13, 2021)

This is making the timing kinda tight since there's only one weekend before Christmas now.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Dec 13, 2021)

Same here. 


Actinidia said:


> This is making the timing kinda tight since there's only one weekend before Christmas now.


Could we get an extension on it, maybe make it a New Year present?


----------



## Gunslinger (Dec 13, 2021)

I have not received my assignment either. Have never had an issue getting dm's but I checked and everything is ok on my end.


----------



## Just A Fat Round Bird (Dec 13, 2021)

Haven't received anything yet either, dm's should be open, haven't touched that option and received some before.


----------



## BadGoy1488 (Dec 13, 2021)

*So uhhh.... It ain't Sunday anymore, I work in the service industry and everyday passed is getting closer to me not being able to participate. I really want to but work is about to get really hectic. Please try and get it out by end of today or I will have to repectfuly drop out.*


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 13, 2021)

Actinidia said:


> This is making the timing kinda tight since there's only one weekend before Christmas now.


Same. I would typically work on this on a weekend morning. I know it's probably a lot to go through and I guess they're just copy-pasting things from the thread into a DM rather than some quick Python script that spits it all out or something? I don't know. But it's getting close for anyone who isn't super-talented (me) but still wants to make something nice.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 13, 2021)

Still no DM on my end. Why does it take so long to send them out?


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 13, 2021)

Just A Fat Round Bird said:


> Haven't received anything yet either, dm's should be open, haven't touched that option and received some before.





BadGoy1488 said:


> *So uhhh.... It ain't Sunday anymore, I work in the service industry and everyday passed is getting closer to me not being able to participate. I really want to but work is about to get really hectic. Please try and get it out by end of today or I will have to repectfuly drop out.*





Overly Serious said:


> Same. I would typically work on this on a weekend morning. I know it's probably a lot to go through and I guess they're just copy-pasting things from the thread into a DM rather than some quick Python script that spits it all out or something? I don't know. But it's getting close for anyone who isn't super-talented (me) but still wants to make something nice.


The spreadsheets are taking longer than expected, and that's on account on pulling an all-nighter. I know you guys don't want excuses, but you are owed an explanation.


----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 13, 2021)

I think this kind of thing needs to be announced in early November, and closed in very early december......just for future reference.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 13, 2021)

Cake Farts said:


> I think this kind of thing needs to be announced in early November, and closed in very early december......just for future reference.


I'm sure others have the skill to do this but if it's useful I volunteer to create a tiny little Santa Sign-Up bot that people can fill out and it will create assignments and spit them out. Could have it work in batches so that once a certain threshold is reached it does a batch then people can get started even if it's still the sign-up period. Or Hell, I just volunteer to be a straight up assistant next year and muck in if another pair of hands will help.


----------



## Samoyed (Dec 13, 2021)

i want to give secret santa stuffs
pls gibbe secret santa.

thx


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 13, 2021)

Overly Serious said:


> Or Hell, I just volunteer to be a straight up assistant next year and muck in if another pair of hands will help.


We definitely needed more people on the distribution end!

 Myself, @The Last Stand and @Sammy have all been hauling ass to get our lists out but it was a huge batch of signups this year and we're being cucked by the three-minute cooldown between messages. If I had remembered ahead of time I would have personally mailed Null a cash bribe to remove it, lol. My list has all been sent out but I'll be sending out messages to Spirit-Bots soon since we already need a few.

If anyone is running low on time and needs to drop out, let any of us know either now or when you get your PM so we can find a Spirit-Bot.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 13, 2021)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> Myself, @The Last Stand and @Sammy have all been hauling ass to get our lists out but it was a huge batch of signups this year and we're being cucked by the three-minute cooldown between messages. If I had remembered ahead of time I would have personally mailed Null a cash bribe to remove it, lol. My list has all been sent out but I'll be sending out messages to Santa-Bots soon since we already need a few.


Okay! Anybody looking to help out with distribution, please let one of us know! Your service will be greatly appreciated.

Being Santa isn't easy. Especially as a college student.


----------



## Sammy (Dec 13, 2021)

*ATTENTION: OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM MANAGEMENT

TL;DR Version:* Please be patient, we have autism.

*L;R Version with details:*

The Management apologizes for service delays in your Secret Santa proceedings. The Management is not to blame for any of this, nor are any of The Management's decisions in staffing, nor do we blame any oversight The Management may have made in delivery speeds combined with the anti-message spam systems put into place on the forum. Instead, we blame The Virus, and all those damned elves that demanded higher wages and more bathroom breaks during working hours.

In compensation, The Management has made the executive, one time decision to extend the "no penalty drop out" date to *December 25th*, and the final delivery date to *January 1st* for this year's Secret Santa proceedings to allow participants more time to prepare their gifts. The Management apologizes for any frustration this change in scheduling may have caused.

If there are any participants who would like to short term enslave themselves to The Management and assist in delivery, please contact The Management @The Last Stand, @MerriedxReldnahc, or @Sammy to apply and be considered as elf replacement.

In closing, The Management understands the frustrations this has caused, and promise "to do better in the future®."  The Management has prepared this message to hopefully ease these frustrations, and respond to the outpouring of exasperated participants:

_"Your letter has been read fully, and your thoughts have been inputed and accepted for better improvement. Thank you for your time and efforts."_

Thank you for your patience, and have a Merry Christmas; your messages shall be delivered soon. We're workin' on it.

-The Management.


----------



## Samoyed (Dec 14, 2021)

Sammy said:


> *ATTENTION: OFFICIAL MESSAGE FROM MANAGEMENT
> 
> TL;DR Version:* Please be patient, we have autism.
> 
> ...


tyvm mr sammy. very accommodating


----------



## Sammy (Dec 14, 2021)

*MINOR MANAGEMENT UPDATE FROM THE MANAGEMENT:*

At this point, The Management has confirmed over 2/3rds of the list has been completed, and the final third is being sent as this update is posted, with some additional elves chained to their desks happily working without complaint of their own free will to finish the final third. It is The Management's understanding a majority of this last third of the list has been completed, though the numbers are being double checked before updating the figures publicly, as well as making adjustments for drop outs and errors made from the random assignment generator.

While The Management makes no time-frame promises The Management will be held accountable to, if you do not receive your pairing within 36 hours, please message directly one of the members of The Management and the elf responsible for your pairing delivery will be brutally tortured with a whip oversight will be corrected.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 14, 2021)

Sorry that I'm pulling out as late as I am but given that we only have 4 days to come up with something and I haven't even managed to sort out presents for all of my relatives yet, I'm going to have to abandon ship. 

Sorry for leaving it this late but with the standards of work I set for myself there's literally no way I'm getting anything done by the due date that I'm going to be proud of.


----------



## Sammy (Dec 14, 2021)

Str8Bustah said:


> Sorry that I'm pulling out as late as I am but given that we only have 4 days to come up with something and I haven't even managed to sort out presents for all of my relatives yet, I'm going to have to abandon ship.
> 
> Sorry for leaving it this late but with the standards of work I set for myself there's literally no way I'm getting anything done by the due date that I'm going to be proud of.


The deadline is extended to Dec 25th for guilt free drop out, and Jan 1st for delivery.
So as of this writing you have 11 days, not 4, to drop out without penalty, and 18 days to deliver if you're committed.
If your PM says any other dates, don't be alarmed, they were written as a standard template and not updated because we were more focused on getting the parings done than correcting the form letter.

If you still feel you need to pull out, no worries, but before you feel pressured on time I figured I'd clarify. Please let us know if any of this changes your opinion.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 14, 2021)

Sammy said:


> The deadline is extended to Dec 25th for guilt free drop out, and Jan 1st for delivery.
> So as of this writing you have 11 days, not 4, to drop out without penalty, and 18 days to deliver if you're committed.
> If your PM says any other dates, don't be alarmed, they were written as a standard template and not updated because we were more focused on getting the parings done than correcting the form letter.
> 
> If you still feel you need to pull out, no worries, but before you feel pressured on time I figured I'd clarify. Please let us know if any of this changes your opinion.


Ah, that's alright then. I'll take another crack at it and see how well it goes.


----------



## Sangria (Dec 14, 2021)

Unfortunately, I am going to have to drop out. Extenuating circumstances mean that I won't be able to give a proper gift this year.


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm pretty much done with my original gift, just final touches, extra detail and/or complete overhaul do perfectionism. So if there is still need for an extra gift I'm open for it.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 14, 2021)

I haven't gotten my DM yet, how do I check to make sure I can get DMs?


----------



## Everybody (Dec 15, 2021)

Sammy said:


> The deadline is extended to Dec 25th for guilt free drop out, and Jan 1st for delivery.
> So as of this writing you have 11 days, not 4, to drop out without penalty, and 18 days to deliver if you're committed.




What is the penalty?


----------



## Kaktus Kompot (Dec 15, 2021)

Unfortunately, I'll probably have to drop out. I have plenty of crap to sort through this week, and the next week I'm going out of town with the family. Just so I contribute something, here's a wintery photo I took. Happy holidays, everyone. 



Spoiler


----------



## JackDonaghysSecretLover (Dec 16, 2021)

No pm for me either


----------



## Tour of Italy (Dec 16, 2021)

No DM yet for me either.


----------



## Samoyed (Dec 17, 2021)

no d m






give


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 17, 2021)

Sammy said:


> The deadline is extended to Dec 25th for guilt free drop out, and Jan 1st for delivery.
> So as of this writing you have 11 days, not 4, to drop out without penalty, and 18 days to deliver if you're committed.
> If your PM says any other dates, don't be alarmed, they were written as a standard template and not updated because we were more focused on getting the parings done than correcting the form letter.
> 
> If you still feel you need to pull out, no worries, but before you feel pressured on time I figured I'd clarify. Please let us know if any of this changes your opinion.


Going through the next round of DMs being sent. Just a friendly reminder of the extension because of the mass number of participants to elves.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 17, 2021)

will entries that are submitted before the 25th be delivered on Christmas, or will all of them be on Jan 1st now?


----------



## Probably An Autist (Dec 17, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> will entries that are submitted before the 25th be delivered on Christmas, or will all of them be on Jan 1st now?


also wondering. Will try and get mine done before christmas, but i've had a stark reminder of my art ability (_poor_).


----------



## njoyrself (Dec 18, 2021)

Samoyed said:


> View attachment 2807348
> 
> 
> give


pls give


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 19, 2021)

Okay, everybody should have FINALLY received A Secret Santa. If not, please let one of us know!

Little reminder that there IS an extension for all dates involved for this year's Secret Santa.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Dec 19, 2021)

I didn't get a DM but I've got to bail anyway. From this week through to the New Year I have commitments. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Dilf Department (Dec 20, 2021)

No dm for me


----------



## Samoyed (Dec 20, 2021)

i got dm



time to make my gift


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 20, 2021)

Finished my gift @The Last Stand  I should have sent it to you a few days ago


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 20, 2021)

Fialovy said:


> Finished my gift @The Last Stand  I should have sent it to you a few days ago


I will go through my DMs. Reminder: if you have a SS, send your gifts to the corresponding elves. I mean helpers, NOT DIRECTLY to your recipient.


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 20, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> I will go through my DMs. Reminder: if you have a SS, send your gifts to the corresponding elves. I mean helpers, NOT DIRECTLY to your recipient.


Oh, I think if that is the case I will send it to @MerriedxReldnahc too


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Dec 20, 2021)

Don't dox your secret santa.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Dec 21, 2021)

The extended deadline makes me feel better. As another retail slave this week is particularly busy and stressful. I'm making good progress on my gift, but its in a medium I haven't used in quite awhile. I was hoping to use the secret Santa as push to get back into it anyway.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm still willing to make mine, but I need to get that DM soon.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 23, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> will entries that are submitted before the 25th be delivered on Christmas, or will all of them be on Jan 1st now?


Is there an answer to this? Whilst some people needed extra time due to the slightly late assignments, it would still be nice if some people got their present in time for Christmas. I know some are already in. Also, we going to have a separate thread to post what we got?


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 23, 2021)

Overly Serious said:


> Is there an answer to this? Whilst some people needed extra time due to the slightly late assignments, it would still be nice if some people got their present in time for Christmas. I know some are already in. Also, we going to have a separate thread to post what we got?


A separate thread will be made within a day. I suppose I can pass out gifts early.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 23, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> A separate thread will be made within a day. I suppose I can pass out gifts early.


It's not my call but would it not make sense to do them as they come in? Otherwise you're creating a big headache for yourself trying to do it all in one big batch on a day when you should be eating yourself into a stupor. I promise that I at least am fine with mine going out already. I think it's actually better 'cause we get to see them all and they're in time for Christmas building festive cheer!


----------



## Cynically Insane (Dec 23, 2021)

Update:   It is all good.  I got it figured out and my gift is in the box ready to be given to the recipient.  



Help!  I lost my elf conversation, can't remember who it is and don't even remember who I am to gift.  I know, I'm retarded.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 24, 2021)

Cynically Insane said:


> Update:   It is all good.  I got it figured out and my gift is in the box ready to be given to the recipient.
> 
> 
> 
> Help!  I lost my elf conversation, can't remember who it is and don't even remember who I am to gift.  I know, I'm retarded.


I hope you didn't give your gift directly to the recipient.


----------



## Xenomorph (Dec 24, 2021)

Gift, locked loaded and sent to the helper!


----------



## Coelacanth (Dec 24, 2021)

And despite everything going on IRL I have delivered to my helper too!


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (Dec 24, 2021)

Gift sent to Santos L. Halper ready to be passed on to the recipient. Merry Christmas, you filthy animals!


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Dec 24, 2021)

Sent out to mah helper (and acknowledged)!  Should be good to go on my end 

Haven’t made hand-made art in over a decade, so it’s not a Rembrandt (also why art is not my day job), but I had a lot of fun making it.  Might get back into art as a relaxing hobby…


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm getting back from my honeymoon in a couple of days, can't wait to get going on my Secret Santa gift when I get back. It's gonna be SO CASH!


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Apis mellifera (Dec 24, 2021)

Oh dear lord I hope I'm able to get mine done. the old lady gave me the flu and I've been yakking all week like an african kid with a gut parasite.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Dec 24, 2021)

@The Last Stand ive sent you the christmas gift now send it along elf slave


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Dec 24, 2021)

I will be crafting my gift tomorrow and Sunday, as inspiration only hit me yesterday, but work had me in then and today until very late so I couldn't start. Merry Christmas and good festives fellow Kiwis!


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 24, 2021)

I sent my gift to my helper last night!


----------



## Cynically Insane (Dec 24, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> I hope you didn't give your gift directly to the recipient.





Cynically Insane said:


> Update:   It is all good.  I got it figured out and my gift is in the box ready to be given to the recipient.


Emphasis added.


----------



## chickenbutt (Dec 24, 2021)

I just sent mine to @MerriedxReldnahc and didn't realize about the extended deadline. I could probably do one extra if you guys are short.


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 24, 2021)

Done and sent to The Last Stand for forwarding


----------



## s0mbra (Dec 24, 2021)

Thank fuck for the extra days. Been busy AF and didn't wanna have to drop out. Got a pretty cute draft made


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas, frends! 
I'm going to send out gifts sometime today, I'm gathering what people sent me right now and will send out the gifts once I get free time. Otherwise I'd have my laptop out at my grandma's kitchen table saving weird images on my hard drive.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 24, 2021)

I sent mine to my helper but I'm not sure if they saw the message.


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Dec 24, 2021)

Mine is finished and turned in.  I would just like to say that if you get a crappy present (mine), please remember that it is the thought that counts.  I had a good time trying to create something for my person and I hope they like it, but they need to have lowered expectations for that to happen, lol.  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 24, 2021)

Sing Silent Night or there will only be silence in this thread.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 24, 2021)

Mealy Mouth Spittle said:


> Mine is finished and turned in.  I would just like to say that if you get a crappy present (mine), please remember that it is the thought that counts.  I had a good time trying to create something for my person and I hope they like it, but they need to have lowered expectations for that to happen, lol.  Merry Christmas everyone!



Same for mine tbh, only because I've been writing a lot of chapters for a project and had limited time to make something.


----------



## Breakfast_Guru88 (Dec 24, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> A separate thread will be made within a day. I suppose I can pass out gifts early.


Jannnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyy where’s the thread?


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 24, 2021)

Breakfast_Guru88 said:


> Jannnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyy where’s the thread?


I just got in the home.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Dec 24, 2021)

I'll try to get mine done before midnight tonight. Even with the extension, I feel like my Christmas gift to be given on Christmas. It's just something about that makes me feel lazy otherwise. Please, this isn't me saying that my gift should also be done by tonight if you're doing mine.

Edit: Too wasted to finish lmao. Tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Dec 24, 2021)

Thank you for the extra time, I've definitely needed it.  But still working and I hope to finish either tonight or tomorrow night.  Wish I could have finished before Christmas, but life is like that.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 24, 2021)

Breakfast_Guru88 said:


> Jannnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyy where’s the thread?








						Secret Santa 2021 Gift Showcase
					

Hello everybody!  Thanks to all that participated in this year's Secret Santa! This is the thread to showcase your awesome gifts from your fellow Kiwis!  If you had not received a gift, do not worry. This will go on until New Year's 2022.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Apis mellifera (Dec 25, 2021)

Terribly sorry extremely ill with the african gut parasite or whatever i have, gonna have to drop out. so sorry about leaving it until the last minute, if you happen to be my secret santa feel no obligation to do my gift. much love from me and the missus ❤


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 25, 2021)

So I got @Agran and he was banned at the very past minute so I'm posting my gift to him here



Spoiler: Happy Times



One fucked up morning after a night of ketamine abuse, Agran woke up in the middle of an alley in the city of San Francisco. "Man, I hate San Francisco" he said to himself. "Nothing but niggers, faggots, and kikes"
Next to him was an old man's body with a magical handgun that had unlimited bullets, and so much meth that it could kill an entire orphanage. "OH HOLY SHIT." he exclaimed, "THIS IS GONNA BE ONE HELL OF A FRIDAY NIGHT"
After he abused all the meth, he ripped off his clothes, took the handgun, went screaming out of the alley "FUCK JANNIES AND FUCK NIGGERS"
He shot all the people he could see: vegan strippers, hipsters, Japs and Gooks, even babies, but only the ones that were mutts. For every person he killed, his penis got a bit erect. 
"JESUS FUCK I LOVE METH" He shouted. Then, out of one of the buildings, came a mysterious looking man with a business  suit on, who also had a magical gun.
"WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU DRESSED LIKE THAT" Agran screamed to the mysterious looking man. "I'm a man of, let's just say, wealth and taste." said mysterious man replied back.
"NIGGER SPEAK ENGLISH" Agran said in a drug fueled rush. "They call me the Anti Christ, I'm here to look for the second magical gun so I can fufil my destiny as ruler of this god forsaken planet"
As soon as Agran heard the antichrist finished his sentence, he shot him in the head, put his balls on his face, teabagged him screaming "I HATE THE ANTICHRIST, I HATE THE ANTICHRIST. FUCK THE ANTICHRIST"
Agran turned the body over, and starting raping the lifeless corpse of the antichrist. "I HATE THE ANTICHRIST, I HATE THE ANTICHRIST, I HATE THE ANTICHRIST." he repeatedly screamed as he raped the body.
For each time he said that, the thrusts were harder and harder. After about 20 minutes of epic thrusting, he had finally came so much that it looked like a tsunami had come into San Francisco, except instead of water, it was nothing but semen.
"WOOOOOOOOOO" 
In the distance of the semen tsunami, was an 50 year old jew just about to exit a synagouge. As he leaves the building, he notices the semen tsunami and screams "OY FUCKING VEY" as Agran screamed with delight.
All the jews died drowning in semen that day. RIP. 
Immeadiately after the tsunami, he had landed near the golden gate bridge. 
"GODDAMN THAT'S SOME GOOD SHIT." he screamed. He noticed the second Gun dangling across  the bridge. He took the gun and he felt invincible.
"UH YEAH, IM THINKING TWO GUNS. PRETTY FUCKING BASED"


 then he  ran into the daylight waggling his penis and magic guns like a character from Saints Row The Third as he headed north to Seattle to start his day again.


The End.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Dec 25, 2021)

wheres my friggin present 
happy christmas.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 25, 2021)

(((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) said:


> wheres my friggin present
> happy christmas.








						Secret Santa 2021 Gift Showcase
					

Hello everybody!  Thanks to all that participated in this year's Secret Santa! This is the thread to showcase your awesome gifts from your fellow Kiwis!  If you had not received a gift, do not worry. This will go on until New Year's 2022.




					kiwifarms.net
				




Secret Santa announcement and gift exchange there.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Dec 25, 2021)

I am patiently awaiting my own gift. I would be tickled a particularly pleasant shade of pink if my secret Santa gift was delivered today.


----------



## Book Thief (Dec 26, 2021)

Just got mine sent in to Last Stand.


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Dec 26, 2021)

I haven't gotten my present yet, but just want whoever my Secret Santa is to know that they can take their time.  I've had a difficult Christmas season this year, so whether they are in the same boat or just super busy with life, I get it.  Though I'm excited to see it, don't stress yourself over it.  I'll still be excited whether I get it today or Jan 1  which is actually my birthday, so it would be a twofer present


----------



## Heinous Fuckery (Dec 27, 2021)

This was not part of the 2021 secret Santa, but it’s probably the greatest gift ever gifted in all of gift-giving and I didn’t know where else to share it.


----------



## sUwUicidal (Dec 28, 2021)

This was the gift I received, and I cannot even begin to express how much I love it. The jail cell Pokemon in response to my shoplifting story was what really cemented this as a solid gift. Thank you to whoever it was who made it. This is some quality content.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 29, 2021)

I still have around 28 people who need to turn in gifts, I'm sending out a reminder to everyone on my list that hasn't turned in a gift to do so before I send my goons after them.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm holding out for my gift, kind of funny considering I had my gift assignment ready within a day of them being announced. Don't be Christmas niggers folks.


----------



## sUwUicidal (Dec 30, 2021)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I still have around 28 people who need to turn in gifts, I'm sending out a reminder to everyone on my list that hasn't turned in a gift to do so before I send my goons after them.


If you end up needing a Christmas bot I've got a bit of free time in the upcoming weeks so let me know! I'd be up for doing some more for people who received nothing.


----------



## Actinidia (Dec 30, 2021)

Sorry it took me so long, I've been thinking about what to paint but it took awhile to find some time and solidify my thoughts. Submitted to my helper!


----------



## Catmannjew (Dec 31, 2021)

sUwUicidal said:


> If you end up needing a Christmas bot I've got a bit of free time in the upcoming weeks so let me know! I'd be up for doing some more for people who received nothing.


I had signed up for a Christmas bot as well. I am free for another week or so. I had signed up, but I also can knock at least two out.


----------



## Actinidia (Dec 31, 2021)

Last weekend was crazy busy for me but this weekend is pretty dead, so if @Sammy likes my painting I'm good for one more as long as the person has enough post history to get an idea what they'd like.


----------



## Hamilton Burger (Jan 3, 2022)

No gift yet. Had mine done nearly immediately (with loving care). Also said I'd be a bot but never contacted. Please holla if help is needed - don't want other folks in the same giftless boat as myself.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Jan 3, 2022)

Hamilton Burger said:


> No gift yet. Had mine done nearly immediately (with loving care). Also said I'd be a bot but never contacted. Please holla if help is needed - don't want other folks in the same giftless boat as myself.


@MerriedxReldnahc posted here with an update requesting bots.


----------



## Hamilton Burger (Jan 3, 2022)

Robotic Richard Simmons said:


> @MerriedxReldnahc posted here with an update requesting bots.


BLESS YOU. I'll make them all, I'll make a gift for everyone who doesn't have one - we've all been so good this year it's not right to let anyone go without.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2022)

My guy hasn't been posting since the 22nd so I hope they are alright and got their gift. Good on those of you trying to fill in the missing ones!


----------

